# L'amante



## Non Registrato (29 Gennaio 2012)

Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
Mi sento come un drogato, che anche nel momento in cui prende coscienza che il drogarsi lo farà morire, non riesce a fare altrimenti e continua a drogarsi...
Vorrei tanto disintossicarmi o morire di overdose...


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2012)

Guarda, spendo poco tempo per spiegarti le cose, ti dico solo come andranno...tu crederai sempre alle sue boiate e perderai anni che non potrai riavere per essere solo scopata da un uomo, mentre tu ci metti il sentimento.
Ma anche se non fosse così, il tuo tempo vale così poco, tu vali così poco? Pensaci un poco e forse forse avresti bisogno di un uomo che magari non ti faccia da ossigeno, ma che possa picchiarti con l'uccello come Oscuro è abituato a fare.
See you later.


----------



## Andy (29 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
> Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
> Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
> Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
> ...


Ma non ho capito.
Tu sei l'amante e lui l'uomo sposato?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
> Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
> Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
> Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
> ...


Ma smettila dai.....
Non c'è niente per cui valga la pena di morire e soprattutto per una persona che sai coscentemente che la sua situazione è in un certo modo....
Quando sei morto cosa hai risolto ? niente ...


----------



## EWY (29 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
> Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
> Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
> Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
> ...


Se ho letto bene tu sei libera, lui con moglie e figli... : credi che lui lasci la famiglia per te? visto il suo comportamento scordatelo ! Questa per lui e' solo una storia di sesso, un diversivo. Ti sei innamorata persa, parli di adrenalina, ossigeno e voglia di vivere...una cosa che hai scritto la condivido :  ...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male... inizia a lavorare su te stessa da questa frase per disintossicarti


----------



## Sole (29 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
> Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
> Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
> Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
> ...


Mi dispiace moltissimo leggere queste parole, perchè si percepisce la tua sofferenza.

Non voglio nemmeno calcare troppo la mano sul suo comportamento egoista e opportunista, perchè so che qualunque cosa dicessi non ti aiuterebbe a vederlo con occhi più obiettivi.

Quello che posso dirti è che in una storia, una qualunque storia e non necessariamente di amanti, se uno dei due soffre ma non può farne a meno si è passati dall'innamoramento alla dipendenza. E questo, a prescindere da ciò che si decide di fare, è il punto da cui partire.

Tutti noi abbiamo vuoti da riempire. La nostra vita è fatta di tante piccole e grandi cose che ci aiutano a dare colore all'esistenza. Le relazioni d'amore ci regalano colori bellissimi, hanno la capacità di rendere davvero più piene e intense le nostre giornate. E tutti siamo un po' dipendenti da queste sensazioni. Ma se questo bellissimo colore si trasforma in un grigio triste e soffocante, se la felicità viene sostituita dall'incertezza e dal dolore che senso ha continuare?

La vita va avanti e quello che oggi ti sembra il massimo a cui puoi aspirare, domani sarai capace di vederlo per ciò che è: uno dei tanti, neanche troppo speciale. Sei tu adesso che lo rendi speciale, tu che in questo momento hai bisogno di vederlo importante, di illuderti che possa continuare a riempirti la vita di quei bellissimi colori.

Ma la realtà è che questi colori puoi cercarli in mille cose, in mille altre persone, amici, amanti, passioni. Se avrai la forza di staccarti da quest'uomo dando un taglio netto alla vostra storia soffrirai, ma alla fine avrai la tua opportunità. Ma se continuerai a tenerti legata a lui non avrai mai la possibilità di coglierla.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma smettila dai.....
> Non c'è niente per cui valga la pena di morire e soprattutto per una persona che sai coscentemente che la sua situazione è in un certo modo....
> Quando sei morto cosa hai risolto ? niente ...


[video=youtube;qMYoaFfqawU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMYoaFfqawU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quello che posso dirti è che in una storia, una qualunque storia e non necessariamente di amanti, se uno dei due soffre ma non può farne a meno si è passati dall'innamoramento alla dipendenza.
> 
> Tutti noi abbiamo vuoti da riempire.


Bellissimo post...
Mi hai fatto capire bene una cosa...
Per fortuna non mi sono ostinato a riempire quei vuoti con surrogati...per fortuna...
L'ho scampata bella!

Che brutto leggere di certe cose...

Meglio leggere subito i segnali quando si intraprende qualcosa...
Essi ci sono sempre...


----------



## Siria (29 Gennaio 2012)

Vi ringrazio per le risposte, sia per quelle dolci che per quelle "dure", avete tutti ragione e io capisco che e' tutto assurdo, ke mi sto' uccidendo lentamente. Voglio tornare a vivere perke' adesso non sto' vivendo o meglio vivo in funzione di lui, un uomo che ha una bella famiglia e ke non ricambia il mio amore ke mi usa.. ma che in quei brevi momenti ke stiamo assieme mi fa' stare bene, dimentico le sofferenze ke lui stesso mi ha procurato e rinasco a nuova vita. Ho deciso molte volte di dire basta, di non soffrire piu', ma basta uno squillo per farmi tornare una stupida. Non e' semplice dire basta, chi di voi ha provato queste sensazioni? essere l'amante di un uomo sposato ..chi l'avrebbe mai detto? e invece ci sono caduta dentro come una pera cotta.


----------



## Andy (29 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per le risposte, sia per quelle dolci che per quelle "dure", avete tutti ragione e io capisco che e' tutto assurdo, ke mi sto' uccidendo lentamente. Voglio tornare a vivere perke' adesso non sto' vivendo o meglio vivo in funzione di lui, un uomo che ha una bella famiglia e ke non ricambia il mio amore ke mi usa.. ma che in quei brevi momenti ke stiamo assieme mi fa' stare bene, dimentico le sofferenze ke lui stesso mi ha procurato e rinasco a nuova vita. Ho deciso molte volte di dire basta, di non soffrire piu', ma basta uno squillo per farmi tornare una stupida. Non e' semplice dire basta, chi di voi ha provato queste sensazioni? essere l'amante di un uomo sposato ..chi l'avrebbe mai detto? e invece ci sono caduta dentro come una pera cotta.


Magari devi *anche *vedere tutto nell'ottica che non ti merita come persona.
Alla fin fine anche per lui è bello stare con te, ma dovresti sforzarti a vedere la cosa come se tu ora gli facessi comodo (che è l'unica verità, alla fin fine lui è un traditore di sua moglie, non scordartelo).
Certo in quei brevi momenti state bene. Ma a lui va bene così.
E proprio lo sforzarti di fare in modo che lui non abbia più quei bei momenti con te, e guardare a te stessa in maniera più egoistica, è la cosa più complicata. Alla fine che meriti ha lui? La carezzina che ti piace tanto? Tu sei disposta a questo tipo di vita? O vuoi un uomo vero al fianco?
Ma è l'unica strada. Non ve ne sono altre.
Anche se un domani lui stacchi dalla famiglia per stare con te... metterà le corna proprio a te...


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per le risposte, sia per quelle dolci che per quelle "dure", avete tutti ragione e io capisco che e' tutto assurdo, ke mi sto' uccidendo lentamente. Voglio tornare a vivere perke' adesso non sto' vivendo o meglio vivo in funzione di lui, un uomo che ha una bella famiglia e ke non ricambia il mio amore ke mi usa.. ma che in quei brevi momenti ke stiamo assieme mi fa' stare bene, dimentico le sofferenze ke lui stesso mi ha procurato e rinasco a nuova vita. Ho deciso molte volte di dire basta, di non soffrire piu', ma basta uno squillo per farmi tornare una stupida. Non e' semplice dire basta, chi di voi ha provato queste sensazioni? essere l'amante di un uomo sposato ..chi l'avrebbe mai detto? e invece ci sono caduta dentro come una pera cotta.


Siria intanto benvenuta, hai voglia di raccontare qualcosa di più? Da quanto dura la vostra storia, quando e come l'hai conosciuto, cosa ti ha attirato di lui? Intanto ti abbraccio.


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
> Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
> Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
> Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
> ...


Ciao
stai male lo so, probabilmente sei anche  molto innamorata altrimenti non sopporteresti tutto ciò.
lui avrà sempre un motivo serio per darti buca, e si arrabbierà per la tua poca comprensione, e tu quanto conti? Quanto conta il tuo star male?
Secondo te la vostra storia può avere un futuro? Solo tu puoi sapere la risposta a questa domanda, ma se la risposta è no, allora cerca la via migliore per tagliare e disintossicarti, ti risparmierai tanto tanto dolore.


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele;874538[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Guarda, spendo poco tempo per spiegarti le cose, ti dico solo come andranno...tu crederai sempre alle sue boiate e perderai anni che non potrai riavere per essere solo scopata da un uomo, mentre tu ci metti il sentimento.[/B]
> Ma anche se non fosse così, il tuo tempo vale così poco, tu vali così poco? Pensaci un poco e forse forse avresti [/PHP][/PHP]bisogno di un uomo che magari non ti faccia da ossigeno, ma che possa picchiarti con l'uccello come Oscuro è abituato a fare.
> See you later.


Daniele, hai pienamente ragione, per la seconda parte del tuo discorso non mi esprimo


----------



## tesla (29 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma la realtà è che questi colori puoi cercarli in mille cose, in mille altre persone, amici, amanti, passioni. Se avrai la forza di staccarti da quest'uomo dando un taglio netto alla vostra storia soffrirai, ma alla fine avrai la tua opportunità. Ma se continuerai a tenerti legata a lui non avrai mai la possibilità di coglierla.


sole volevo dirti che spesso copio-incollo i tuoi interventi in una specie di diario da leggere quando cado in depressione :up:
quoto questa parte che secondo me è essenziale e significativa anche se difficilissima da realizzare; mi sembra che siria sia nella fase angosciosa e dipendente, quella nella quale il distacco si vive a livello di un lutto.
se ci penso e rivivo un barlume di quell'angoscia, mi viene nausea


----------



## elena_ (29 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
> Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
> Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
> Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
> ...


trappole mentali
eppure lo dici tu stessa
se ti senti come un drogato significa che questa relazione ha creato in te dipendenza
e questo è molto pericoloso, soprattutto per la tua salute mentale

in effetti c'è qualcosa di pseudopatologico nel dire a qualcuno che se veramente ci vuole bene deve lasciarci stare, quando invece siamo noi ad essere incapaci a liberarci di lui

spero che scrivere qui ti aiuti a trovare la tua strada e la tua libertà

benvenuta


----------



## Sole (29 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> *sole volevo dirti che spesso copio-incollo i tuoi interventi in una specie di diario da leggere quando cado in depressione *:up:
> quoto questa parte che secondo me è essenziale e significativa anche se difficilissima da realizzare; mi sembra che siria sia nella fase angosciosa e dipendente, quella nella quale il distacco si vive a livello di un lutto.
> se ci penso e rivivo un barlume di quell'angoscia, mi viene nausea


Ne sono lusingata, davvero!

Sì, credo anch'io che Siria sia in questa fase e posso anche capirla. Ma chissà che in un momento di lucidità non decida di dare quel taglio netto... in fondo è questione di un attimo. E poi bisogna solo tenere duro decidendo di non voltarsi indietro.


----------



## tesla (29 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E poi bisogna solo tenere duro decidendo di non voltarsi indietro.



non voltarsi indietro...ogni giorno, ogni minuto, la tentazione

"_Ed Ella, morendo per la seconda volta, non si lamentò; e di che cosa avrebbe infatti dovuto lagnarsi se non d'essere troppo amata? Porse al marito l'estremo addio, che Orfeo a stento riuscì ad afferrare, e ripiombò di nuovo nel luogo donde s'era mossa_"


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2012)

che aggiungere a quello che ha scritto Sole?

solo l'esperienza di una mia amica: io le avevo consigliato di non rispondergli più al telefono, lei ha quasi rotto l'amicizia con me, per poi dirmi, dopo qualche mese, che in effetti era proprio quello che doveva fare subito

lei ha "perso" solo qualche mese, non fare di peggio, anzi, prova a fare di meglio


----------



## stellina (29 Gennaio 2012)

siria mi spiace tanto leggerti così angosciata e delusa.

scusa la domanda cruda: hai saputo che era sposato prima della relazione o durante? da quanto dura?

ti abbraccio


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Siria intanto benvenuta, hai voglia di raccontare qualcosa di più? Da quanto dura la vostra storia, quando e come l'hai conosciuto, cosa ti ha attirato di lui? Intanto ti abbraccio.


Cosa ti ha fatto innamorare?  Non darmi risposte romantiche date da falsi realismi, ma dammi una risposta che rispecchia la persona che dici di amare.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha fatto innamorare?  Non darmi risposte romantiche date da falsi realismi, ma dammi una risposta che rispecchia la persona che dici di amare.


Ma quoti me e parli con Siria?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quoti me e parli con Siria?


Ya quoto le tua domande pertinenti :rotfl: e parlo con Siria, sai con la crisi si risparmiano pagine.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ya quoto le tua domande pertinenti :rotfl: e parlo con Siria, sai con la crisi si risparmiano pagine.


Ah ok. Ya da dove arriva?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ok. Ya da dove arriva?


Uhmm ho dovuto concentrarmi... dalla lingua che si arcua, con il centro che si alza ed i lati che sbattono nel palato, e si forma la ya!


----------



## Siria (30 Gennaio 2012)

*Mi racconto*

Ho 43 anni e sono separata da 2. 18 mesi fa' incontro lui, bello, affascinante, 56 anni, mi dice che e' in fase di separazione in quanto con lei non va' assolutamente, ci frequentiamo per qualche periodo e poi e' successo.
Mi sono innamorata, lui all'inizio era presente e non mi mollava un attimo, telefonate immense, sms. Poi lentamente si e' staccato, incontri sempre meno frequenti, scuse dell'ultimo minuto, ho iniziato a capire ke forse con la moglie non andava poi tanto cosi' male come diceva e cosi' ho preso una pausa. Lui dopo circa una settimana mi ha cercata e io che stavo malissimo l'ho accolto di nuovo. Il resto lo sapete, un tira e molla continuo fatto di lunghe attese e sofferenza e sono qui a domandarmi se avro' la forza di dire basta! Lottero' con me stessa e ci riusciro' ad ogni costo. Conoscenti e amiche dicono che questi amori impossibili non moriranno mai anche se finisce il rapporto, li porteremo sempre con noi perke' ci hanno segnato dentro, sara' cosi' ma devo uscirne, voglio tornare a vivere, voglio rifarmi una vita, ho sofferto troppo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Ho 43 anni e sono separata da 2. 18 mesi fa' incontro lui, bello, affascinante, 56 anni, mi dice che e' in fase di separazione in quanto con lei non va' assolutamente, ci frequentiamo per qualche periodo e poi e' successo.
> Mi sono innamorata, lui all'inizio era presente e non mi mollava un attimo, telefonate immense, sms. Poi lentamente si e' staccato, incontri sempre meno frequenti, scuse dell'ultimo minuto, ho iniziato a capire ke forse con la moglie non andava poi tanto cosi' male come diceva e cosi' ho preso una pausa. Lui dopo circa una settimana mi ha cercata e io che stavo malissimo l'ho accolto di nuovo. Il resto lo sapete, un tira e molla continuo fatto di lunghe attese e sofferenza e sono qui a domandarmi se avro' la forza di dire basta! Lottero' con me stessa e ci riusciro' ad ogni costo. Conoscenti e amiche dicono che questi amori impossibili non moriranno mai anche se finisce il rapporto, li porteremo sempre con noi perke' ci hanno segnato dentro, sara' cosi' ma devo uscirne, voglio tornare a vivere, voglio rifarmi una vita, ho sofferto troppo.


Sta attenta a non tirare la corda...
A non tentare a fare di tutto e di più con il bislacco tentativo di recuperare la sua attenzione...
Ci sono passato...tutti questi tentatvi non fanno altro che incazzare sta persona che in definitiva sta cercando di sganciarci perchè non ha più bisogno di noi, non gli serviamo più, o peggio siamo d'intralcio ai suoi veri obiettivi...
Se tiri la corda avrai solo un "Mollami che mi stai con il fiato sul collo!"...

Sono esperimenti che ho fatto con la palestra di vita e sono scientifici...

Se la tiri ancora di più poi ti dirà che tu eri la persona che gli impedivi di essere felice...

In ogni caso come si dice:
Credici no?

Fai più bella figura a rassegnarti e a dileguarti...
Non tornerà in cerca di te...perchè non ha più bisogno di te.


----------



## fiore (30 Gennaio 2012)

Qualche giorno fa,una persona con un amico con cui ho 'un feeling speciale' mi ha fatto un discorso molto serio e diretto sul rapporto che ci sarebbe potuto essere tra me e lui.Se avessimo intrapreso un qualsiasi tipo di relazione erotica,virtuale o reale,non saremmo potuti rimanere amici nel senso effettivo del termine.Se avessimo fatto sesso,e non ci fosse piaciuto,sarebbe finito sia questa 'specie di gioco erotico',fatto fino ad ora solo di dialoghi spinti,sia si sarebbe chiusa del tutto quell'amicizia che stava nascendo prima di capire di essere attratti vicendevolmente.Tra gli accordi presi,c'era ovviamente il fatto che nessuno avesse dovuto sapere mai di questa situazione tra me e lui per svariati motivi e di comportarci normalmente davanti alle persone che vedevamo ogni giorno.Può sembrare un discorso crudele,ma per la prima volta ho sentito delle parole sincere da un uomo molto diretto,che non mi ha obbligata a fare nulla,ma che mi ha messo davanti a delle condizioniotevo accettare o rifiutare,non mi sarei dovuta affezionare o innamorare,lui era stato molto chiaro,ma in fondo la pensavo anche io così e mi stava bene.Forse sto imparando a  ragionare come loro,gli uomini.Tutto questo per chiedere:se la situazione ti era chiara sin dall'inizio,come potevi pensare di cambiarla?In fondo lui...ti aveva detto di essere sposato!


----------



## fiore (30 Gennaio 2012)

scusate,sono sempre io,volevo dire persona amica nel primo rigo.


----------



## elena_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

fiore ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa,una persona con un amico con cui ho 'un feeling speciale' mi ha fatto un discorso molto serio e diretto sul rapporto che ci sarebbe potuto essere tra me e lui.Se avessimo intrapreso un qualsiasi tipo di relazione erotica,virtuale o reale,non saremmo potuti rimanere amici nel senso effettivo del termine.Se avessimo fatto sesso,e non ci fosse piaciuto,sarebbe finito sia questa 'specie di gioco erotico',fatto fino ad ora solo di dialoghi spinti,sia si sarebbe chiusa del tutto quell'amicizia che stava nascendo prima di capire di essere attratti vicendevolmente.Tra gli accordi presi,c'era ovviamente il fatto che nessuno avesse dovuto sapere mai di questa situazione tra me e lui per svariati motivi e di comportarci normalmente davanti alle persone che vedevamo ogni giorno.Può sembrare un discorso crudele,ma per la prima volta ho sentito delle parole sincere da un uomo molto diretto,che non mi ha obbligata a fare nulla,ma che mi ha messo davanti a delle condizioniotevo accettare o rifiutare,non mi sarei dovuta affezionare o innamorare,lui era stato molto chiaro,ma in fondo la pensavo anche io così e mi stava bene.Forse sto imparando a  ragionare come loro,gli uomini.Tutto questo per chiedere:se la situazione ti era chiara sin dall'inizio,come potevi pensare di cambiarla?In fondo lui...ti aveva detto di essere sposato!


le aveva detto di essere in fase di separazione, il che è ben diverso
ha permesso che lei si innamorasse di lui
iinsomma, non è stato così sincero come lo è stato il tuo amico


----------



## Eliade (30 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> *Ho 43 anni e sono separata da 2. 18 mesi fa' incontro lui, bello, affascinante, 56 anni, mi dice che e' in fase di separazione in quanto con lei non va' assolutamente, ci frequentiamo per qualche periodo e poi e' successo.*
> Mi sono innamorata, lui all'inizio era presente e non mi mollava un attimo, telefonate immense, sms. Poi lentamente si e' staccato, incontri sempre meno frequenti, scuse dell'ultimo minuto, ho iniziato a capire ke forse con la moglie non andava poi tanto cosi' male come diceva e cosi' ho preso una pausa. Lui dopo circa una settimana mi ha cercata e io che stavo malissimo l'ho accolto di nuovo. Il resto lo sapete, un tira e molla continuo fatto di lunghe attese e sofferenza e sono qui a domandarmi se avro' la forza di dire basta! Lottero' con me stessa e ci riusciro' ad ogni costo. Conoscenti e amiche dicono che questi amori impossibili non moriranno mai anche se finisce il rapporto, li porteremo sempre con noi perke' ci hanno segnato dentro, sara' cosi' ma devo uscirne, voglio tornare a vivere, voglio rifarmi una vita, ho sofferto troppo.


 Io però non riuscirò mai a capire certe cose.
Capisco che il matrimonio non è il nostro, che noi non dobbiamo nulla alla moglie/marito dell'altro/a....ma possibile che si dia così poca importanza al matrimonio e così tanta fiducia in un estraneo (perché all'inizio lo è...)?
Questo a 56 anni, sta per concludere una vita matrimoniale...e invece di pensare a rifarsi una sua stabilità, perché con tutto i dissapori che può avere con la moglie penso ci sia comunque una destabilizzazione personale (trasferimento casa, questioni legali/economiche [che non sono da poco], peggio se ci sono i figli, se si hanno ancora i genitori penso che anche questo possa essere a volte un'aspetto che appesantisce il tutto [almeno nel mio caso lo sarebbe], ecc) ...questo trova il tempo e la voglia di frequentare assiduamente una donna. 
Mah...per me, la cosa è decisamente poco credibile.
Se domani dovessi conoscere un uomo, bello e affascinante, che m'interesserebbe e lui mi dice *che e' in fase di separazione in quanto con lei non va' assolutamente: *tanto per incominciare non gli credo a priori (la scusa è decisamente inflazionata!!!!), secondo lo frequento entro certi limiti amichevoli/amicali/cordiali...finché non si separa effettivamente (a meno che non m'interessi solo la scopata e basta)!

Al di la del discorso generale, spero per te che tu riesca davvero a lottare contro te stessa: perché quello che c'è oltre questa persona sposata ne vale davvero la pena! :up:


----------



## Massimo meridio (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace moltissimo leggere queste parole, perchè si percepisce la tua sofferenza.
> 
> Non voglio nemmeno calcare troppo la mano sul suo comportamento egoista e opportunista, perchè so che qualunque cosa dicessi non ti aiuterebbe a vederlo con occhi più obiettivi.
> 
> ...


Quello che ho messo in neretto è una cosa che mi ha colpito. Forse perchè potrei sentirmi nella stessa situazione. Sole sei una maga.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Ho 43 anni e sono separata da 2. 18 mesi fa' incontro lui, bello, affascinante, 56 anni, mi dice che e' in fase di separazione in quanto con lei non va' assolutamente, ci frequentiamo per qualche periodo e poi e' successo.
> Mi sono innamorata, lui all'inizio era presente e non mi mollava un attimo, telefonate immense, sms. Poi lentamente si e' staccato, incontri sempre meno frequenti, scuse dell'ultimo minuto, ho iniziato a capire ke forse con la moglie non andava poi tanto cosi' male come diceva e cosi' ho preso una pausa. Lui dopo circa una settimana mi ha cercata e io che stavo malissimo l'ho accolto di nuovo. Il resto lo sapete, un tira e molla continuo fatto di lunghe attese e sofferenza e sono qui a domandarmi se avro' la forza di dire basta! Lottero' con me stessa e ci riusciro' ad ogni costo. Conoscenti e amiche dicono che questi amori impossibili non moriranno mai anche se finisce il rapporto, li porteremo sempre con noi perke' ci hanno segnato dentro, sara' cosi' ma devo uscirne, voglio tornare a vivere, voglio rifarmi una vita, ho sofferto troppo.


Perchè lo chiami amore impossibile? Capisco il volerti rifare una vita e non soffrire più, forse era ancora troppo presto però, infatti hai incontrato l'uomo sbagliato. Hai figli?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Quello che ho messo in neretto è una cosa che mi ha colpito. Forse perchè potrei sentirmi nella stessa situazione. Sole sei una maga.


Macchè maga dai cosa dici su....
E' una dolcissima strega no?
Meridio occhio eh?
Che non finisci come Icaro...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Macchè maga dai cosa dici su....
> E' una dolcissima strega no?
> Meridio occhio eh?
> Che non finisci come Icaro...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Meridio e'un simpatico dilettante amico..vedi comincia a pensare male....hai ragione se non sta attento rischia


----------



## orchidea (30 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per le risposte, sia per quelle dolci che per quelle "dure", avete tutti ragione e io capisco che e' tutto assurdo, ke mi sto' uccidendo lentamente. Voglio tornare a vivere perke' adesso non sto' vivendo o meglio vivo in funzione di lui, un uomo che ha una bella famiglia e ke non ricambia il mio amore ke mi usa.. ma che in quei brevi momenti ke stiamo assieme mi fa' stare bene, dimentico le sofferenze ke lui stesso mi ha procurato e rinasco a nuova vita. Ho deciso molte volte di dire basta, di non soffrire piu', ma basta uno squillo per farmi tornare una stupida. Non e' semplice dire basta, chi di voi ha provato queste sensazioni? essere l'amante di un uomo sposato ..chi l'avrebbe mai detto? e invece ci sono caduta dentro come una pera cotta.



io purtroppo...................... :-(


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

orchidea ha detto:


> io purtroppo...................... :-(


quanti problemi vi mettete...non lo sapevi gia'da prima,come sarebbe finita??Alla fine la moglie viene prima..e io le avviso sempre prima,anche con quella matta che mi''segue''ora,nessun futuro.lo sa' e vive benissimo.


----------



## orchidea (30 Gennaio 2012)

fiore ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa,una persona con un amico con cui ho 'un feeling speciale' mi ha fatto un discorso molto serio e diretto sul rapporto che ci sarebbe potuto essere tra me e lui.Se avessimo intrapreso un qualsiasi tipo di relazione erotica,virtuale o reale,non saremmo potuti rimanere amici nel senso effettivo del termine.Se avessimo fatto sesso,e non ci fosse piaciuto,sarebbe finito sia questa 'specie di gioco erotico',fatto fino ad ora solo di dialoghi spinti,sia si sarebbe chiusa del tutto quell'amicizia che stava nascendo prima di capire di essere attratti vicendevolmente.Tra gli accordi presi,c'era ovviamente il fatto che nessuno avesse dovuto sapere mai di questa situazione tra me e lui per svariati motivi e di comportarci normalmente davanti alle persone che vedevamo ogni giorno.Può sembrare un discorso crudele,ma per la prima volta ho sentito delle parole sincere da un uomo molto diretto,che non mi ha obbligata a fare nulla,ma che mi ha messo davanti a delle condizioniotevo accettare o rifiutare,non mi sarei dovuta affezionare o innamorare,lui era stato molto chiaro,ma in fondo la pensavo anche io così e mi stava bene.Forse sto imparando a ragionare come loro,gli uomini.Tutto questo per chiedere:se la situazione ti era chiara sin dall'inizio,come potevi pensare di cambiarla?In fondo lui...ti aveva detto di essere sposato!


se non erro lui ha detto che si stava separando...... il tuo amico lo ammiro è ciò che io chiedevo al mio ex amico/amante/capoufficio... ma per tenersi stretti un ancora di salvataggio certi uomini sono fatti proprio con lo stampino eh.......


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quanti problemi vi mettete...non lo sapevi gia'da prima,come sarebbe finita??Alla fine la moglie viene prima..e io le avviso sempre prima,anche con quella matta che mi''segue''ora,nessun futuro.lo sa' e vive benissimo.





Heila mitico, come ti butta? Abbiamo deciso un allontanamento, da Sabato non ci sentiamo piu'....mi manca cz! Chissa' perche' dopo qualche mese l'amante ti entra nel cuore...sara' dipendenza come successo a Siria?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Heila mitico, come ti butta? Abbiamo deciso un allontanamento, da Sabato non ci sentiamo piu'....mi manca cz! Chissa' perche' dopo qualche mese l'amante ti entra nel cuore...sara' dipendenza come successo a Siria?



ciao collega..male..fine mese ho paura..domani sera alle 18 arrivanio le''sentenze''..toccando le palle,spero zero insoluti..
amico ma fai come me no??ti avevo detto della coetanea...bene stamattina mi ha chiamato,e all'altra penso sempre di meno....la medicina e 'questa..non si dice chiodo scaccia chiodo??


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Ho 43 anni e sono separata da 2. 18 mesi fa' incontro lui, bello, affascinante, 56 anni, mi dice che e' in fase di separazione in quanto con lei non va' assolutamente, ci frequentiamo per qualche periodo e poi e' successo.
> Mi sono innamorata, lui all'inizio era presente e non mi mollava un attimo, telefonate immense, sms. Poi lentamente si e' staccato, incontri sempre meno frequenti, scuse dell'ultimo minuto, ho iniziato a capire ke forse con la moglie non andava poi tanto cosi' male come diceva e cosi' ho preso una pausa. Lui dopo circa una settimana mi ha cercata e io che stavo malissimo l'ho accolto di nuovo. Il resto lo sapete, un tira e molla continuo fatto di lunghe attese e sofferenza e sono qui a domandarmi se avro' la forza di dire basta! Lottero' con me stessa e ci riusciro' ad ogni costo. Conoscenti e amiche dicono che questi amori impossibili non moriranno mai anche se finisce il rapporto, li porteremo sempre con noi perke' ci hanno segnato dentro, sara' cosi' ma devo uscirne, voglio tornare a vivere, voglio rifarmi una vita, ho sofferto troppo.


allora, ascolta, prova a fare così: smetti di fargli ponti d'oro e stendere tappeti rossi tutte le volte che lo vedi
lui ti vede cone un caldo nido accogliente?  sfilagli il caldo nido da sotto le chiappe
impara ad essere distaccata, disincantata e un po' cinica, a guardarlo con lieve ironia, a non pendere dalle sue labbra
fagli mancare la terra sotto i piedi, riduci al minimo la considerazione che hai di lui

può sembrare una squallida tattica, ma in fondo non è così: se impari bene la parte, forse un giorno (ti auguro presto) non avrai più bisogno di recitare, ma ti verrà così spontaneo che sarai libera di decidere veramente quello che è meglio per TE
intanto stai a vedere che fa
in fondo così non può continuare, tu soffri: butta tutto all'aria, fine delle certezze (le sue)!


----------



## orchidea (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quanti problemi vi mettete...non lo sapevi gia'da prima,come sarebbe finita??Alla fine la moglie viene prima..e io le avviso sempre prima,anche con quella matta che mi''segue''ora,nessun futuro.lo sa' e vive benissimo.





ohhh Lothar... e se na seg..... scusa eh.. alllora tu sei tu io so io,  e che centra se lui mi avesse detto guarda spassiamocela e basta io sceglievo eh.. se giocarmela o meno..... ma.. son stufa di parlarne.. ci son pagine e pagine scritte.....
eh no non sapevo come sarebbe finita visto che con un fagiolo lui a mollato entrambe....... hihihihihihi me e la  moglie


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

orchidea ha detto:


> ohhh Lothar... e se na seg..... scusa eh.. alllora tu sei tu io so io, e che centra se lui mi avesse detto guarda spassiamocela e basta io sceglievo eh.. se giocarmela o meno..... ma.. son stufa di parlarne.. ci son pagine e pagine scritte.....
> eh no non sapevo come sarebbe finita visto che con un fagiolo lui a mollato entrambe....... hihihihihihi me e la moglie



e se na seg-------cosa vuol dire?

ahahah 1 mito quindi e'tronato single o altra donna ancora??


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

*chiodo scaccia chiodo?*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao collega..male..fine mese ho paura..domani sera alle 18 arrivanio le''sentenze''..toccando le palle,spero zero insoluti..
> amico ma fai come me no??ti avevo detto della coetanea...bene stamattina mi ha chiamato,e all'altra penso sempre di meno....la medicina e 'questa..non si dice chiodo scaccia chiodo??


Insoluti che dilemma!! Chiodo scaccia chiodo? non ci credo molto, per un periodo farei i confronti con lei...devo fermarmi un attimo, sai noi andavamo avanti da circa 1 anno e ci vedavamo 2/3 volte a settimana..insomma, quasi una storia parallela


----------



## orchidea (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e se na seg-------cosa vuol dire?
> 
> ahahah 1 mito quindi e'tronato single o altra donna ancora??



ahahahha meglio che non ti spiego ciò che significa... va.....
lui single o altra donna???? ahahah ma tu pensi che ne abbia solo una???? hihihihiihihihihiihih 
non c'è problema sono come il cinese sulla sponda che aspetta....... chi di spada ferisce di spada perisce (ehhh non commentare che della mia storia credo poco sai )


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Insoluti che dilemma!! Chiodo scaccia chiodo? non ci credo molto, per un periodo farei i confronti con lei...devo fermarmi un attimo, sai noi andavamo avanti da circa 1 anno e ci vedavamo 2/3 volte a settimana..insomma, quasi una storia parallela


Caro Ewy.2 o 3 volte la settimana...piu'della moglie amico era troppo..ti sei innamorato e ti capisco.Io francamente morirei,pensa che prima di questa stavo per''mettermi''con una tipa,che  pretendeva,almeno una sera alla settimana,e ho lasciato subito perdere,una moglie l'ho gia'.


----------



## Massimo meridio (30 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, ascolta, prova a fare così: smetti di fargli ponti d'oro e stendere tappeti rossi tutte le volte che lo vedi
> lui ti vede cone un caldo nido accogliente? sfilagli il caldo nido da sotto le chiappe
> impara ad essere distaccata, disincantata e un po' cinica, a guardarlo con lieve ironia, a non pendere dalle sue labbra
> fagli mancare la terra sotto i piedi, riduci al minimo la considerazione che hai di lui
> ...


Concordo con quanto evidenziato. Io l'altro giorno l'ho sperimentato con successo: l'amante numero 1 (si sa. ne ho 2) si è messa l'altro giorno a farmi certi discorsi che mi davano fastidio davvero. Allora ho cominciato ad essere distaccato, un pò ironico e cercando di non chiamarla...(e comunque per non pensarci, siccome sono un pò stro..o mi sono visto 2-3 volte con l'amante numero 2). Beh...son 2-3 giorni che "amore qui, amore là, ti chiamo, vediamoci, ti amo su, ti amo giù". Insomma: in pochi giorni da stron..a che faceva discorsi fastidiosi a gatta appiccicosa. Possibile che a questo mondo se ti dimostri di amare lo prendi nel c...o mentre se fai lo stron..o ti stendono il tappeto rosso?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Concordo con quanto evidenziato. Io l'altro giorno l'ho sperimentato con successo: l'amante numero 1 (si sa. ne ho 2) si è messa l'altro giorno a farmi certi discorsi che mi davano fastidio davvero. Allora ho cominciato ad essere distaccato, un pò ironico e cercando di non chiamarla...(e comunque per non pensarci, siccome sono un pò stro..o mi sono visto 2-3 volte con l'amante numero 2). Beh...son 2-3 giorni che "amore qui, amore là, ti chiamo, vediamoci, ti amo su, ti amo giù". Insomma: in pochi giorni da stron..a che faceva discorsi fastidiosi a gatta appiccicosa. Possibile che a questo mondo se ti dimostri di amare lo prendi nel c...o mentre se fai lo stron..o ti stendono il tappeto rosso?


Daiiiii non facciamo i patacca...io la sparo Massimo...diciamocelo.....se una donna sente il bisogno,con tanti uomini liberi che ci sono.di''mettersi''con uno sposato,caso Ewy e anche mio con figli,tanto normale non e'.Parlo per tyyte,Massimo non solo le tue,o le mie.o quella di Ewy.


----------



## Eliade (30 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Possibile che a questo mondo* se ti dimostri di amare l*o prendi nel c...o mentre se fai lo stron..o ti stendono il tappeto rosso?


Certo che detto da chi ha una moglie e due amanti non è molto credibile. :rotfl:


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Insoluti che dilemma!! Chiodo scaccia chiodo? non ci credo molto, per un periodo farei i confronti con lei...devo fermarmi un attimo, sai noi andavamo avanti da circa 1 anno e ci vedavamo 2/3 volte a settimana..insomma, quasi una storia parallela



ohhhhhhhh come noi!!!! ma dimmi un po' sei mica U.??????!!!!!!!

quando ti riprendi mi dici di dove sei così mi tolgo sto tarlo!!!! grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
> Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
> Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
> Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
> ...


Ciao Siria!

La disgiunzione del dolore dalla sua causa più prossima è più un malanno puro che una indisposizione modale.
E' da capirsi la non diretta comprensione della natura abietta dell'uomo fruitore di indegni piaceri, traditore di fedi e spergiuro prima con la legittima e poi con la trescante, quando essa sia entimema, meno quando rasenta il prosillogismo.
Ma è ben da intuire e compatire quando si presenta in forma di affezione incontinente che, più che smago dell'anima, vien a significare il sonno della logica.

Può venir quindi difficile arrendersi e capire che non esistono altri punti di vista per chi non ne ha mai avuto alcuno, non con gli occhi sbendati almeno.
Ed è altrettanto difficile ammettere che arrendersi è la parte più facile di ogni sconfitta, ma come la lama serpentiforme del kriss indonesiano, lo stato di necessità, che è più figlio della solitudine di quanto sia lontanamente parente dell'amore, taglia le carni più intime con un'alternanza sinuosa che sostituisce la ferita al sollievo e poi un'altra ferita ed altro sollievo senza soluzione di continuità e logora a tal punto la rettitudine, al pari dello spirito di salvaguardia di se stessi, che ciò che prima è degno di una smorfia solo perchè ricade nel godereccio immorale, poi fa sbarrare gli occhi di sbigottimento ed orrore per la insalubre mattanza di salute che genera.
Egli è l'instupidimimento massimo che ottenebra le facili vie di fuga dalla battaglie che non dobbiamo combattere, dalle stelle che non dobbiamo giardare e dalle poltrone sulle quali non dobbiamo sederci.

Tra fissità e fluidità prima ancora, ma non meno, che fra trasparenza ed opacità si coagulano perciò tutti i dolori la cui fissione dal germe ne inebetisce l'afflitto e ne stempera il desiderio di repulsione.
La dottrina del tempo, ovvero la cronologia, non ha alcun merito d'essere menzionata in siffatte vicende, giacchè essa è la prima, al pari della logica, ad essere trascurata nei frangenti tormentati, cogli amori sbagliati, dai patimenti ostinati, coi mezzi sbandati, sui viali bagnati e nei porti sbagliati, e giustamente direi, giacchè essa afferma che tutto trascorre senza meno, e come al Paophi segue l'Athyr, all'Athyr seguirà il Chojac, la qual cosa, nonostante sembri vera ed incontrovertibile per chiunque, non lo è affatto per il tapino afflitto, quindi non verrà citata.

Capirai che ti aveva già abbandonata.
Anche prima di trovarti.

Ciao!


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

*non sono U..*



stellina ha detto:


> ohhhhhhhh come noi!!!! ma dimmi un po' sei mica U.??????!!!!!!!
> 
> quando ti riprendi mi dici di dove sei così mi tolgo sto tarlo!!!! grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




Non sono il tuo lui...ma anche voi avete deciso di stare lontani? azz! vedi come si assomigliano queste storie...!!


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ewy.2 o 3 volte la settimana...piu'della moglie amico era troppo..ti sei innamorato e ti capisco.Io francamente morirei,pensa che prima di questa stavo per''mettermi''con una tipa,che  pretendeva,almeno una sera alla settimana,e ho lasciato subito perdere,una moglie l'ho gia'.


Non credo sia amore... solo affetto e una passione travolgente, ti diro' in seguito cosa accadra', per il momento mi manca, forse era solo l'abitudine di sentirla tutti i giorni...boh!


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Non sono il tuo lui...ma anche voi avete deciso di stare lontani? azz! vedi come si assomigliano queste storie...!!


lo so che non sei lui ma si somigliano proprio...gira che ti rigira alla fine tu uomo sei preso della tua amante anche se per pagine e pagine hai scritto che è uno svago...vediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii??????? ma perchè ve la raccontate? che male c'è a dire caspita sono preso di una donna ma decido razionalmente di restare in famiglia. piuttosto che ammettere che provate qualcosa mollate il colpo...mahhhh

non abbiamo deciso è che per motivi di vita lui in questo mese è un po' tanto impegnato ed io ho bisogno di un uomo accanto che mi faccia sentire desiderata, un po' importante nella sua vita, anche se non ci possiamo vedere si può stare accanto ad una persona in molti modi....U. mi piace tanto tanto ma se non mi da questo tra un po' mi se che giro pagina... so che mi vuole bene, so un sacco di cose, so che questo è il suo difetto ma mi sto stufando....io voglio vivere una persona!!!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Non credo sia amore... solo affetto e una passione travolgente, ti diro' in seguito cosa accadra', per il momento mi manca, forse era solo l'abitudine di sentirla tutti i giorni...boh!


dai Ewy pensa che comunque trattasi della donna di un'altro,che la sera se la fa,giustamente come e quando vuole..

chiodo scaccia chiodo serve molto...l''altra'' l'ho sentita 5 minuti ieri mattina,e se stasera non chiama lei non la cerco..
mi sono scordato che esista,sai perche'??il giochetto con la''nuova''mi intriga molto..se penso come fare a ''prendermela''..mi scordo l'altra..ok??


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Ewy pensa che comunque trattasi della donna di un'altro,che la sera se la fa,giustamente come e quando vuole..
> 
> chiodo scaccia chiodo serve molto...l''altra'' l'ho sentita 5 minuti ieri mattina,e se stasera non chiama lei non la cerco..
> mi sono scordato che esista,sai perche'??il giochetto con la''nuova''mi intriga molto..se penso come fare a ''prendermela''..mi scordo l'altra..ok??


ma scusate un attimo!!!! se ewy prova affetto e passione, se gli manca la quotidianità ma perchè deve trovarne un'altra???!!! che si viva questa che gli piace! MA PERCHèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè!!!!!!!


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Ewy pensa che comunque trattasi della donna di un'altro,che la sera se la fa,giustamente come e quando vuole..
> 
> chiodo scaccia chiodo serve molto...l''altra'' l'ho sentita 5 minuti ieri mattina,e se stasera non chiama lei non la cerco..
> mi sono scordato che esista,sai perche'??il giochetto con la''nuova''mi intriga molto..se penso come fare a ''prendermela''..mi scordo l'altra..ok??


Provero' con il chiodo...adesso pero' devo stare fermo un pochino, mi coccolo la moglie perche' ultimamente l'ho trascurata un pochino, sai queste storie ti rendono un pochino assente nei confronti del coniuge, il meglio lo dai all'amante e lei ricambia, il bello di queste storie e' la passione reciproca ma che stress a gestire in contemporanea !! Quindi fermo le bocce e a primavera riparto.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Provero' con il chiodo...adesso pero' devo stare fermo un pochino, mi coccolo la moglie perche' ultimamente l'ho trascurata un pochino, sai queste storie ti rendono un pochino assente nei confronti del coniuge, il meglio lo dai all'amante e lei ricambia, il bello di queste storie e' la passione reciproca ma che stress a gestire in contemporanea !! Quindi fermo le bocce e a primavera riparto.


si la moglie viene accantonata,io mi salvo con il sesso,meno male che c''e'quello che ci tiene uniti..coraggio''vecchio''diavolaccio..riposati..


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lo so che non sei lui ma si somigliano proprio...gira che ti rigira alla fine tu uomo sei preso della tua amante anche se per pagine e pagine hai scritto che è uno svago...vediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii??????? ma perchè ve la raccontate? che male c'è a dire caspita sono preso di una donna ma decido razionalmente di restare in famiglia. piuttosto che ammettere che provate qualcosa mollate il colpo...mahhhh
> 
> non abbiamo deciso è che per motivi di vita lui in questo mese è un po' tanto impegnato ed io ho bisogno di un uomo accanto che mi faccia sentire desiderata, un po' importante nella sua vita, anche se non ci possiamo vedere si può stare accanto ad una persona in molti modi....U. mi piace tanto tanto ma se non mi da questo tra un po' mi se che giro pagina... so che mi vuole bene, so un sacco di cose, so che questo è il suo difetto ma mi sto stufando....io voglio vivere una persona!!!


Dopo una passione durata 1 anno e' normale che in qualche modo mi sento coinvolto sentimentalmente.
Il vero problema e' che e' durata troppo e queste sono relazioni che ti prendono troppo, tutto e' piu' intenso. 
Anche tu mi pare ti sia stancata nonostante il sentimento che provi.Questo accade dopo un certo periodo, quando ci rendiamo conto che non puo' continuare perche' un amore deve essere vissuto nella quotidianita', tu lo vuoi vivere ma lui non puo' viverti.
Riuscirai a girare pagina?


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Dopo una passione durata 1 anno e' normale che in qualche modo mi sento coinvolto sentimentalmente.
> Il vero problema e' che e' durata troppo e queste sono relazioni che ti prendono troppo, tutto e' piu' intenso.
> Anche tu mi pare ti sia stancata nonostante il sentimento che provi.Questo accade dopo un certo periodo, quando ci rendiamo conto che non puo' continuare perche' un amore deve essere vissuto nella quotidianita', tu lo vuoi vivere ma lui non puo' viverti.
> Riuscirai a girare pagina?


ma non mi sono stancata di lui, è solo che vorrei sentirmi un po' più presente nella sua vita...ecco per sentirmi meno la scopata settimanale che so di non essere! girare pagina non so...mi piace tanto. vorrei provare prima a dirgli cosa mi renderebbe un po' contenta...tipo un sms inaspettato...ecco banalità! tu la tua la cercavi abbastanza quotidianamente no? non mi sembra un richiestone!!!!! o sbaglio?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma non mi sono stancata di lui, è solo che vorrei sentirmi un po' più presente nella sua vita...ecco per sentirmi meno la scopata settimanale che so di non essere! girare pagina non so...mi piace tanto. vorrei provare prima a dirgli cosa mi renderebbe un po' contenta...tipo un sms inaspettato...ecco banalità! tu la tua la cercavi abbastanza quotidianamente no? non mi sembra un richiestone!!!!! o sbaglio?



uffa Stellina...ma non hai capito che noi interessa uscire dal grigio tran tran giornaliero,e riga.........se la mia amante si ponesse come dici tu,sarebbe tagliata all'istante??Di piu'???ma diventa abitudine e noia...


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma non mi sono stancata di lui, è solo che vorrei sentirmi un po' più presente nella sua vita...ecco per sentirmi meno la scopata settimanale che so di non essere! girare pagina non so...mi piace tanto. vorrei provare prima a dirgli cosa mi renderebbe un po' contenta...tipo un sms inaspettato...ecco banalità! tu la tua la cercavi abbastanza quotidianamente no? non mi sembra un richiestone!!!!! o sbaglio?


Si ci sentivamo 3 volte al giorno, dividevamo tutta la giornata. Ma voi che aspettative avete? siete entrambi sposati?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma non mi sono stancata di lui, è solo che vorrei sentirmi un po' più presente nella sua vita...ecco per sentirmi meno la scopata settimanale che so di non essere! girare pagina non so...mi piace tanto. vorrei provare prima a dirgli cosa mi renderebbe un po' contenta...tipo un sms inaspettato...ecco banalità! tu la tua la cercavi abbastanza quotidianamente no? non mi sembra un richiestone!!!!! o sbaglio?



Senti fai come me 
voglio un sms inaspettato me lo mando con l'altro numero che ho salvato in rubrica con il nome di lui...
ricevo e dico :
azzo ma chi sarà mai che mi manda un sms....
ooooooo e lui che carino.... dai gli rispondo !!!!
no aspetto un attimo così mi faccio sentire desiderata.....
ma sai che se aspetto un po a mandarlo poi ne ricevo un altro cosi capisco che per lui sono importante!!!
frrrrrrrr


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uffa Stellina...ma non hai capito che noi interessa uscire dal grigio tran tran giornaliero,e riga.........se la mia amante si ponesse come dici tu,sarebbe tagliata all'istante??Di piu'???ma diventa abitudine e noia...


letto....grazie della sincerità! veramente!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> letto....grazie della sincerità! veramente!


scusami amica mia...aprite gli occhi...e anche tu Lunapiena..ma quale importante??mi sembri la canzone dei Pooh..''l'altra donna''....tanto quando e'il momento..retromarcia..moglie mia quanto ti amo.
Ri scusa la franchezza.


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Si ci sentivamo 3 volte al giorno, dividevamo tutta la giornata. Ma voi che aspettative avete? siete entrambi sposati?


sì entrambi in famiglia e ci vogliamo rimanere! ma per quanto mi riguarda in casa mi sento trasparente agli occhi del marito e quindi...ecco questo è il mio bisogno... anche lui credo, ma credo da quello che mi dice, sia abbastanza invisibile...
lui non vuole rompere a lui va bene così anzi a suo modo mi fa capire che mi vuole bene, è solo un po' più di attenzioni che chiederei...


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sì entrambi in famiglia e ci vogliamo rimanere! ma per quanto mi riguarda in casa mi sento trasparente agli occhi del marito e quindi...ecco questo è il mio bisogno... anche lui credo, ma credo da quello che mi dice, sia abbastanza invisibile...
> lui non vuole rompere a lui va bene così anzi a suo modo mi fa capire che mi vuole bene, è solo un po' più di attenzioni che chiederei...


Prova a farlo ingelosire...


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusami amica mia...aprite gli occhi...e anche tu Lunapiena..ma quale importante??mi sembri la canzone dei Pooh..''l'altra donna''....tanto quando e'il momento..retromarcia..moglie mia quanto ti amo.
> Ri scusa la franchezza.


lothar non ti devi scusare...apprezzo la tua franchezza. è solo che fa male! tutto qui


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Prova a farlo ingelosire...


tutta orecchie!!!! cioè?!!! spiega spiega accetto idee e suggerimenti!


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusami amica mia...aprite gli occhi...e anche tu Lunapiena..ma quale importante??mi sembri la canzone dei Pooh..''l'altra donna''....tanto quando e'il momento..retromarcia..moglie mia quanto ti amo.
> Ri scusa la franchezza.


I Pooh : tanta voglia di lei...." mi dispiace devo andare, il mio posto e' la'....." la' inteso come casa e moglie.


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> tutta orecchie!!!! cioè?!!! spiega spiega accetto idee e suggerimenti!


Mi hanno presentato un uomo molto affascinante, ci siamo scambiati i cell. e poi vai di fantasia senza esagerare...se ci  tiene eramente te ne accorgerai


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2012)

Stò aspettando con ansia: _Se non fosse morto, sarebbe ancora in vita  _


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Mi hanno presentato un uomo molto affascinante, ci siamo scambiati i cell. e poi vai di fantasia senza esagerare...se ci  tiene eramente te ne accorgerai


già fatto ci tiene ci tiene ma a fare i gelosi non siamo capaci. però mi ha fatto capire che ci tiene! non discuto che lui non tenga a me è che io vorrei solo qualche attenzione in più!!! e se glielo dicessi proprio tipo: vorrei sentirti un po' più spesso, vorrei che mi stupissi con un sms inaspettato, o una telefonata. tu scapperesti? gli chiedo solo un po' di entusiasmo...che quello spento sul divano ce l'ho già!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Mi hanno presentato un uomo molto affascinante, ci siamo scambiati i cell. e poi vai di fantasia senza esagerare...se ci tiene eramente te ne accorgerai


daiiiiiiiiii non si puo'essere gelosi della moglie di un'altro....la mia e'single,ma vale lo stesso discorso,chisse ne frega.cavoli suoi.
Sapessi che ridere fingere di esserlo...e lei con me ...ahahahahh. e''tvb'' ''tesoro''...tutte balle


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> già fatto ci tiene ci tiene ma a fare i gelosi non siamo capaci. però mi ha fatto capire che ci tiene! non discuto che lui non tenga a me è che io vorrei solo qualche attenzione in più!!! e se glielo dicessi proprio tipo: vorrei sentirti un po' più spesso, vorrei che mi stupissi con un sms inaspettato, o una telefonata. tu scapperesti? gli chiedo solo un po' di entusiasmo...che quello spento sul divano ce l'ho già!!!!:mrgreen:


Regalagli una ricarica...! 
Secondo me e' solo questione di carattere, l'importante e' che quando state assieme vedete le lucine brillare.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> già fatto ci tiene ci tiene ma a fare i gelosi non siamo capaci. però mi ha fatto capire che ci tiene! non discuto che lui non tenga a me è che io vorrei solo qualche attenzione in più!!! e se glielo dicessi proprio tipo: vorrei sentirti un po' più spesso, vorrei che mi stupissi con un sms inaspettato, o una telefonata. tu scapperesti? gli chiedo solo un po' di entusiasmo...che quello spento sul divano ce l'ho già!!!!:mrgreen:


di corsa.....................


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiiiiiiiii non si puo'essere gelosi della moglie di un'altro....la mia e'single,ma vale lo stesso discorso,chisse ne frega.cavoli suoi.
> Sapessi che ridere fingere di esserlo...e lei con me ...ahahahahh. e''tvb'' ''tesoro''...tutte balle


su questo mi permetto di smentirti! non si può, non si dovrebbe ma se lui è preso lo è! io sono più libera di lui, esco vedo mille persone e giro molto con le mie amiche! e lui diciamo che magari un giretto di controllo se potesse se lo farebbe anche fosse solo per vedere cosa combiniamo con le mie amiche!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> su questo mi permetto di smentirti! non si può, non si dovrebbe ma se lui è preso lo è! io sono più libera di lui, esco vedo mille persone e giro molto con le mie amiche! e lui diciamo che magari un giretto di controllo se potesse se lo farebbe anche fosse solo per vedere cosa combiniamo con le mie amiche!


non ci posso credere!!io non andrei dietro a mia moglie..figurati all'amante..problema del marito..poi tesoro caro ...chi tradisce una volta tradisce sempre...non fare l'invornita per favore.Anch'io giuro fedelta'..ma ci sei solo tu lo sai.ahahahahaha..infatti e'tutt'oggi che circuisco un'altra alla faccia sua...

saro'brutale...quando tu/lui lo fate con i legittimi coniugi la gelosia dove finisce???:rotfl:

o ti racconta che sono fratello e sorella????


----------



## stellina (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ci posso credere!!io non andrei dietro a mia moglie..figurati all'amante..problema del marito..poi tesoro caro ...chi tradisce una volta tradisce sempre...non fare l'invornita per favore.Anch'io giuro fedelta'..ma ci sei solo tu lo sai.ahahahahaha..infatti e'tutt'oggi che circuisco un'altra alla faccia sua...
> 
> saro'brutale...quando tu/lui lo fate con i legittimi coniugi la gelosia dove finisce???:rotfl:
> 
> o ti racconta che sono fratello e sorella????


non ne parliamo molto perchè mi interessa poco se sono così o pomì...lui dice comunque che non fanno nulla. per quanto mi riguarda chi dice che lo faccio con mio marito?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Regalagli una ricarica...!
> Secondo me e' solo questione di carattere, l'importante e' che quando state assieme vedete le lucine brillare.


vediamo le lucine brillare certo!!!! 
stellina


----------



## EWY (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ci posso credere!!io non andrei dietro a mia moglie..figurati all'amante..problema del marito..poi tesoro caro ...chi tradisce una volta tradisce sempre...non fare l'invornita per favore.Anch'io giuro fedelta'..ma ci sei solo tu lo sai.ahahahahaha..infatti e'tutt'oggi che circuisco un'altra alla faccia sua...
> 
> saro'brutale...quando tu/lui lo fate con i legittimi coniugi la gelosia dove finisce???:rotfl:
> 
> o ti racconta che sono fratello e sorella????



La mia da qualche mese era diventata gelosa di mia moglie.... da quel giorno ho capito che stava andando oltre,
se sei gelosa mi ami, ma io non voglio il tuo amore., ti faresti troppo male...


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò aspettando con ansia: _Se non fosse morto, sarebbe ancora in vita  _


Certe entità sono un po' come le capesante: anche se sembrano belle grosse, ne occorrono almeno una dozzina per arrivare al chilo e se non sono coperte di un'abbondante gratinatura, ti sembra che non abbiano niente di sostanzioso dentro...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non ne parliamo molto perchè mi interessa poco se sono così o pomì...lui dice comunque che non fanno nulla. per quanto mi riguarda chi dice che lo faccio con mio marito?


e tu ci credi???ma per favore.......spiagami cosa stanno a fare assieme allora??perche'non corre da te???Stellina..affettando il prosciutto due fette sono cadute sugli occhi???sai quanti uomini conosco che raccontano queste balle'???


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> La mia da qualche mese era diventata gelosa di mia moglie.... da quel giorno ho capito che stava andando oltre,
> se sei gelosa mi ami, ma io non voglio il tuo amore., ti faresti troppo male...


non si puo'gelosi di una che non ci appartiene.giusto???hai fatto benissimo a sganciarla..cancella il suo numero,mettilo in lista nera...


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti fai come me
> voglio un sms inaspettato me lo mando con l'altro numero che ho salvato in rubrica con il nome di lui...
> ricevo e dico :
> azzo ma chi sarà mai che mi manda un sms....
> ...


scusa ...ma che è frrrrrr...ti è scappato un piccolo ruttino?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ...ma che è frrrrrr...ti è scappato un piccolo ruttino?


Un brivido meno freddo....freddino.....


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e tu ci credi???ma per favore.......spiagami cosa stanno a fare assieme allora??perche'non corre da te???Stellina..affettando il prosciutto due fette sono cadute sugli occhi???sai quanti uomini conosco che raccontano queste balle'???


Esistono sai i matrimoni bianchi e anche quelli in cui si scopa poco. Semplifichi troppo le cose, il desiderio può calare o essere "ucciso" da molti fattori. Non puoi prenderti come parametro per tutti gli uomini (o le donne). Quando c'è di mezzo una famiglia non sempre ci si lascia perché non si scopa, e purtroppo non sempre chi non scopa si guarda intorno.


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> già fatto ci tiene ci tiene ma a fare i gelosi non siamo capaci. però mi ha fatto capire che ci tiene! non discuto che lui non tenga a me è che io vorrei solo qualche attenzione in più!!! e se glielo dicessi proprio tipo: vorrei sentirti un po' più spesso, vorrei che mi stupissi con un sms inaspettato, o una telefonata. tu scapperesti? gli chiedo solo un po' di entusiasmo...che quello spento sul divano ce l'ho già!!!!:mrgreen:


Se sono presi non scappano, ma dipende anche dal modo in cui glielo chiedi e anche da quello che dai tu che piace a lui. Sono uomini e vanno educati 
"A te piace tanto questo... anche a me... pero' a me piace tanto anche questo".
Sesso, dolcezza, comprensione, attenzione... e soprattutto un bel cervello sopra. Piu' c'e' complicità e intimità e più bello e'. 
Credo pero' che quello che fa che non sarebbe nella sua indole lo faccia soprattutto perche' ci tiene a me.


----------



## Siria (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sono qui sola, lui ha chiamato, voleva venire da me stasera, ho risposto di andare dalla sua famiglia ke e' molto piu' importante di me. Gli ho detto che sto' troppo male quando alle 23 se ne ritorna a casetta lasciandomi sola con una nuova ferita.
Tante cose gli ho detto tra le lacrime, ke voglio una nuova vita e voglio tornare a vivere, di lui non voglio solo i suoi ritagli di tempo ma voglio viverlo tutto, voglio svegliarmi al mattino con una persona accanto e non voglio piu' passare le notti da sola a struggermi nel ricordo di un uomo invisibile, trascorrere le ore, i giorni in attesa di un suo squillo, sono una donna che crede ancora nell'amore eterno e tu non puoi darmelo, non mi basti piu', non sono la tua bambolina. Adesso sto' meglio, mi sono sfogata e guardo alla mia storia con altri occhi, con altre aspettative. Non so' se riusciro' a mantenere il controllo per i giorni che verranno ma almeno avro' la certezza di non sentirmi usata, grazie a tutti voi.


----------



## orchidea (30 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Sono qui sola, lui ha chiamato, voleva venire da me stasera, ho risposto di andare dalla sua famiglia ke e' molto piu' importante di me. Gli ho detto che sto' troppo male quando alle 23 se ne ritorna a casetta lasciandomi sola con una nuova ferita.
> Tante cose gli ho detto tra le lacrime, ke voglio una nuova vita e voglio tornare a vivere, di lui non voglio solo i suoi ritagli di tempo ma voglio viverlo tutto, voglio svegliarmi al mattino con una persona accanto e non voglio piu' passare le notti da sola a struggermi nel ricordo di un uomo invisibile, trascorrere le ore, i giorni in attesa di un suo squillo, sono una donna che crede ancora nell'amore eterno e tu non puoi darmelo, non mi basti piu', non sono la tua bambolina. Adesso sto' meglio, mi sono sfogata e guardo alla mia storia con altri occhi, con altre aspettative. Non so' se riusciro' a mantenere il controllo per i giorni che verranno ma almeno avro' la certezza di non sentirmi usata, grazie a tutti voi.



te lo auguro di cuore, so quanto ci sta male, anche se lo "sapevamo" la speranza c'è sempre, ed al cuore non si comand, specie se è più forte della ragione.............


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certe entità sono un po' come le capesante: anche se sembrano belle grosse, ne occorrono almeno una dozzina per arrivare al chilo e se non sono coperte di un'abbondante gratinatura, ti sembra che non abbiano niente di sostanzioso dentro...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Sono qui sola, lui ha chiamato, voleva venire da me stasera, ho risposto di andare dalla sua famiglia ke e' molto piu' importante di me. Gli ho detto che sto' troppo male quando alle 23 se ne ritorna a casetta lasciandomi sola con una nuova ferita.
> Tante cose gli ho detto tra le lacrime, ke voglio una nuova vita e voglio tornare a vivere, di lui non voglio solo i suoi ritagli di tempo ma voglio viverlo tutto, voglio svegliarmi al mattino con una persona accanto e non voglio piu' passare le notti da sola a struggermi nel ricordo di un uomo invisibile, trascorrere le ore, i giorni in attesa di un suo squillo, sono una donna che crede ancora nell'amore eterno e tu non puoi darmelo, non mi basti piu', non sono la tua bambolina. Adesso sto' meglio, mi sono sfogata e guardo alla mia storia con altri occhi, con altre aspettative. Non so' se riusciro' a mantenere il controllo per i giorni che verranno ma almeno avro' la certezza di non sentirmi usata, grazie a tutti voi.


Siria sei mai stata sposata?
Sai in quante coppie sposate causa vita incasinata si arriva a sera stravolti e non c'è neppure il tempo di dirsi una parola?
Ma cosa vuol dire vivere tutto?
Mi vuoi eh?
Ma occhio eh che sono un uomo molto ingombrante...permaloso...brontolone...non mi va mai bene niente...perennemente insoddisfatto...in un continuo stato di febbrile eccitazione verso nuove mete...
Mi vuoi? Occhio sono ingordo che non sai...ti trascino dentro un vortice che non immagini...dal quale ne uscirai a pezzi...

Hai mai pensato che a tante donne ( che conosco io) va benissimo avere SOLO certi piccoli spazi con uomo e poi levarsi dalle palle che ho da vivere la mia cazzo di vita? Eh? Altro che viverti tutto...

Ma cosa siamo eh?
Una spece di gambero che tu ci metti in bocca e ci succhi? Eh?

Essere donna e essere amante...significa SOPRATTUTTO accettare di stare dentro certi ranghi...
Ciò è molto piacevole sai? Per quelle che sanno stare al loro posto.


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siria sei mai stata sposata?
> Sai in quante coppie sposate causa vita incasinata si arriva a sera stravolti e non c'è neppure il tempo di dirsi una parola?
> Ma cosa vuol dire vivere tutto?
> Mi vuoi eh?
> ...


Se non si e' fatta l'esperienza di essere moglie non si può capire.

E poi quando ti ritrovi innamorata/o cominci a desiderare di condividere tutto con l'altro.


----------



## Non Registrato- la moglie (30 Gennaio 2012)

*Anaffettivo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dovevamo vederci ieri mattina e non è venuto, doveva pranzare a casa mia e non è venuto, dovevamo vederci dopo pranzo e non l'ho sentito fino alla sera, quando mi ha mandato un sms dicendomi che, come succede da sempre, neanche quel sabato sera saremmo usciti. Gli ho detto che non potevamo andare avanti in quella maniera e che se veramente mi voleva bene doveva lasciarmi stare e augurarmi un uomo libero da non dividere con nessun'altra, ma lui si è incavolato dicendomi che aveva avuto problemi seri e che ero ingiusta a criticarlo senza sapere com'erano andate le cose, che questa mattina sarebbe venuto da me a spiegarmi e che poi sarebbe sparito per sempre... ma neanche questa volta ha mantenuto la parola, perchè neanche stamattina l'ho visto.
> Sto male, io senza di lui sto male, lui è il mio ossigeno, la mia adrenalina, la mia voglia di vivere e non so che fare! Piango senza versare una lacrima, mi dispero senza lasciar sfuggire un filo di voce...tutto questo perchè non mi sento all'altezza di poterlo fare...alla fin fine sono la causa del mio male...
> Lo so che anche questa volta non lo chiamerò, ma spererò che lo faccia lui.
> Alla fine di questa storia non mi aspetto di certo da voi una pacca sulla spalla, so che mi parlerete della moglie e dei figli di cui ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto e ke, giuro, se li avessi di fronte chiederei umilmente scusa, ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
> ...


Sono una moglie . Tradita. Da un uomo che potrebbe essere il tuo amante...
Negli anni che ho vissuto dopo il tradimento (vissuto è una parola grossa perchè io sono morta allora), ho imparato che chi ama non tradisce...che chi tradisce se ne va dal coniuge per iniziare una nuova storia , per vivere il nuovo amore.
Se questo non accade non è per i figli , per la moglie o per il marito. No . Non si lascia perchè non si ama nè coniuge nè amante. 
Lui ama se stesso. Lui non vuole problemi . Sta bene così . Una moglie che gli cresce e figli ed un'amante per l'ebbrezza/ adrelanina/ farfalle nello stomaco.
Lui ha un'amante o anche due...la moglie aspetta . L'amante pure. È un gioco al massacro . Ma delle due poverette ...lui sta proprio bene.
Non ti dico di lasciarlo .
Combatti perchè lui scelga. O te o lei .


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere donna e essere amante...significa SOPRATTUTTO accettare di stare dentro certi ranghi...
> Ciò è molto piacevole sai? Per quelle che sanno stare al loro posto.


Visto che sei uomo lascerei dire se è piacevole o meno alle donne amanti. Stare al loro posto e dentro certi ranghi non si può proprio sentire eh.


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Sono qui sola, lui ha chiamato, voleva venire da me stasera, ho risposto di andare dalla sua famiglia ke e' molto piu' importante di me. Gli ho detto che sto' troppo male quando alle 23 se ne ritorna a casetta lasciandomi sola con una nuova ferita.
> Tante cose gli ho detto tra le lacrime, ke voglio una nuova vita e voglio tornare a vivere, di lui non voglio solo i suoi ritagli di tempo ma voglio viverlo tutto, voglio svegliarmi al mattino con una persona accanto e non voglio piu' passare le notti da sola a struggermi nel ricordo di un uomo invisibile, trascorrere le ore, i giorni in attesa di un suo squillo, sono una donna che crede ancora nell'amore eterno e tu non puoi darmelo, non mi basti piu', non sono la tua bambolina. Adesso sto' meglio, mi sono sfogata e guardo alla mia storia con altri occhi, con altre aspettative. Non so' se riusciro' a mantenere il controllo per i giorni che verranno ma almeno avro' la certezza di non sentirmi usata, grazie a tutti voi.


Credo che tu abbia fatto la scelta più giusta. Sarà doloroso e probabilmente ci saranno momenti in cui sarai tentata di tornare sui tuoi passi. In quei momenti affidati a te e alle tante piccole cose che danno valore alla tua esistenza.
A volte certi amori diventano ombre che oscurano tutto il resto... sta a te riportare la luce nella tua vita.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Se non si e' fatta l'esperienza di essere moglie non si può capire.
> 
> E poi quando ti ritrovi innamorata/o cominci a desiderare di condividere tutto con l'altro.


Ma c'è un però---
io sono sposato da 17 anni:
Condividere tutto è l'ultima cosa che mi passa per la testa eh?
L'ultima...

La volontà di condivisione è stata l'unica cosa che ci ha creato dei problemi...


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Visto che sei uomo lascerei dire se è piacevole o meno alle donne amanti. Stare al loro posto e dentro certi ranghi non si può proprio sentire eh.


Sante parole.

Se Siria soffre è perchè ha bisogno d'altro. Molte donne si accontentano di spartire il proprio uomo. Ma siamo sicuri che sappiano davvero cosa vuol dire amare? Perchè Conte, amare ed essere un'amante sono due cose molto diverse sai.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Visto che sei uomo lascerei dire se è piacevole o meno alle donne amanti. Stare al loro posto e dentro certi ranghi non si può proprio sentire eh.


Ma uffiiiiiiiiiii...non ti va mai bene niente eh?


----------



## elena_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siria sei mai stata sposata?
> Sai in quante coppie sposate causa vita incasinata si arriva a sera stravolti e non c'è neppure il tempo di dirsi una parola?
> Ma cosa vuol dire vivere tutto?
> Mi vuoi eh?
> ...


è stata sposata e si è separata 
non è un'amante "single" come me
il tipo l'ha abbindolata facendole credere di essere in fase di separazione
per poi comportarsi come "l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai"

e uffi...io mi sento esattamente agli antipodi rispetto al ritratto dell'amante che tratteggi: lui non mi riserva piccoli spazi, ci vediamo tutti i giorni che possiamo compresi i sabati e le domeniche, spesso piomba da me quando meno me lo aspetto, e il mio restare "dentro certi ranghi" e "stare al mio posto" lo trovo del tutto spontaneo, perché non ho bisogno di nient'altro di ciò che ho e comprendo benissimo quelle che sono le sue esigenze e i suoi bisogni di uomo e padre.


----------



## elena_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato- la moglie ha detto:


> Sono una moglie . Tradita. Da un uomo che potrebbe essere il tuo amante...
> Negli anni che ho vissuto dopo il tradimento (vissuto è una parola grossa perchè io sono morta allora), ho imparato che chi ama non tradisce...che chi tradisce se ne va dal coniuge per iniziare una nuova storia , per vivere il nuovo amore.
> Se questo non accade non è per i figli , per la moglie o per il marito. No . Non si lascia perchè non si ama nè coniuge nè amante.
> Lui ama se stesso. Lui non vuole problemi . Sta bene così . Una moglie che gli cresce e figli ed un'amante per l'ebbrezza/ adrelanina/ farfalle nello stomaco.
> ...


peggio di don chisciotte contro i mulini a vento
se è come dici lui ha già scelto
ha scelto se stesso e tanto gli basta
amen


----------



## elena_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sante parole.
> 
> Se Siria soffre è perchè ha bisogno d'altro. Molte donne si accontentano di spartire il proprio uomo. Ma siamo sicuri che sappiano davvero cosa vuol dire amare? Perchè Conte, amare ed essere un'amante sono due cose molto diverse sai.


se si accontentano è perché non hanno il coraggio di cercare altro
fra queste donne non escluderei a priori le mogli


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> è stata sposata e si è separata
> non è un'amante "single" come me
> il tipo l'ha abbindolata facendole credere di essere in fase di separazione
> per poi comportarsi come "l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai"
> ...


Sai Elena, per me non è questione di spazi, nè di stare al proprio posto.

E' una questione di equilibrio. Lo senti se in un rapporto c'è armonia, equilibrio, quando ciò che si chiede dall'altro è ciò che effettivamente si riceve e viceversa. Ma se uno soffre, perchè deve accontentarsi? Se io voglio amore e l'altro mi dà solo poche briciole di considerazione, a prescindere dal tipo di relazione, che senso ha stare insieme?


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> se si accontentano è perché non hanno il coraggio di cercare altro
> *fra queste donne non escluderei a priori le mogli*


No, senz'altro.


----------



## elena_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Visto che sei uomo lascerei dire se è piacevole o meno alle donne amanti. Stare al loro posto e dentro certi ranghi non si può proprio sentire eh.


proprio piacevole non direi
personalmente ho accettato di stare in questa situazione perché so che, a medio-lungo termine, ne uscirò
e mi sono rispromessa che ne uscirò comunque vada 
sulla seconda parte di quanto dici, ti quoto


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffiiiiiiiiiii...non ti va mai bene niente eh?


NO


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se uno soffre, perchè deve accontentarsi? Se io voglio amore e l'altro mi dà solo poche briciole di considerazione, a prescindere dal tipo di relazione, che senso ha stare insieme?


Concordo. E forse è più facile per una moglie prendere in considerazione il condividere il proprio partner che per un'amante. Poi ci sono le eccezioni. Un marito che condivide la propria moglie non ce lo vedo, a meno che il senso stia nel gioco sessuale.


----------



## elena_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sai Elena, per me non è questione di spazi, nè di stare al proprio posto.
> 
> E' una questione di equilibrio. Lo senti se in un rapporto c'è armonia, equilibrio, quando ciò che si chiede dall'altro è ciò che effettivamente si riceve e viceversa. Ma se uno soffre, perchè deve accontentarsi? Se io voglio amore e l'altro mi dà solo poche briciole di considerazione, a prescindere dal tipo di relazione, che senso ha stare insieme?


nessuno

sai Sole, anch'io in certi momenti mi lascio andare ai pensieri negativi
ma finora le mie paranoie sono state sempre smentite dal suo comportamento 
se così non fosse stato, avrei indubbiamente lasciato perdere


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> nessuno
> 
> sai Sole, anch'io in certi momenti mi lascio andare ai pensieri negativi
> ma finora le mie paranoie sono state sempre smentite dal suo comportamento
> se così non fosse stato, avrei indubbiamente lasciato perdere


I pensieri negativi possono starci, vista la situazione. E comunque in ogni storia, quando ci si mette in gioco fino in fondo, c'è sempre un margine di incertezza che può creare ansia. Ma si tratta di episodi, non di sensazioni radicate e dolorose che lacerano dentro.

Io credo che certe cose in un rapporto si percepiscano: l'interesse, il rispetto, la dedizione dell'altro si possono cogliere in mille segnali. Così come il disinteresse, l'opportunismo e la superficialità, del resto.
Alla fine dei conti è difficile che si soffra quando non ce n'è motivo.


----------



## elena_ (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I pensieri negativi possono starci, vista la situazione. E comunque in ogni storia, quando ci si mette in gioco fino in fondo, c'è sempre un margine di incertezza che può creare ansia. Ma si tratta di episodi, non di sensazioni radicate e dolorose che lacerano dentro.
> 
> Io credo che certe cose in un rapporto si percepiscano: l'interesse, il rispetto, la dedizione dell'altro si possono cogliere in mille segnali. Così come il disinteresse, l'opportunismo e la superficialità, del resto.
> Alla fine dei conti è difficile che si soffra quando non ce n'è motivo.


vero 
non so che altro dire


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sante parole.
> 
> Se Siria soffre è perchè ha bisogno d'altro. Molte donne si accontentano di spartire il proprio uomo. Ma siamo sicuri che sappiano davvero cosa vuol dire amare? Perchè Conte, amare ed essere un'amante sono due cose molto diverse sai.


Sisisisisisisissisisi...
Io non voglio amare eh?
Io voglio essere amante eh?
Nonononononono...eh...con l'ammmmmoooorreeeeeeeeeee....io ho già dato...

NON FA PER ME!

Poi quando sbatti il muso con certi problemi della vita ti dici...ohi ma che stupido a sfforrire...per l'ammmmorreeeeeeee....eheheheeh


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sai Elena, per me non è questione di spazi, nè di stare al proprio posto.
> 
> E' una questione di equilibrio. Lo senti se in un rapporto c'è armonia, equilibrio, quando ciò che si chiede dall'altro è ciò che effettivamente si riceve e viceversa. Ma se uno soffre, perchè deve accontentarsi? Se io voglio amore e l'altro mi dà solo poche briciole di considerazione, a prescindere dal tipo di relazione, che senso ha stare insieme?


Si ma cazzo...eh?
Porco can io sono stato con una eh?
Qualsiasi cosa io facessi o dicessi...lei soffriva...
Allora cazzo vai a soffrire da n'altra parte eh?

Poi il sommo...
Tu non ti rendi conto che sei tu con il tuo atteggiamento a farmi soffrire eh?
Ma non si possono sentire certe corbellerie...

E pensare che per mezza giornata ci ho creduto e ci sono stato perfino male...

Ohi cazzo...
Ti pesto un piede...allora soffri...
Ma non si può sentire che uno o una soffre...per come è l'altro...

Oddio sono permaloso...come soffro...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sisisisisisisissisisi...
> Io non voglio amare eh?
> Io voglio essere amante eh?
> Nonononononono...eh...con l'ammmmmoooorreeeeeeeeeee....io ho già dato...
> ...



Caro amico bisogna capire quando e'l'ora di piantarla..lo sto facendo ora.Ho scambiato le sim,relegando l''altra donna ufficiale''in quello che funziona peggio...il migliore lo tengo per la ''nuova'',..alla faccia dell'ammmmmmmorrreeeeeee...


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico bisogna capire quando e'l'ora di piantarla..lo sto facendo ora.Ho scambiato le sim,relegando l''altra donna ufficiale''in quello che funziona peggio...il migliore lo tengo per la ''nuova'',..alla faccia dell'ammmmmmmorrreeeeeee...


Ragazzi non c'e' paragone con lo scopare quando di e' innamorati. Quello che da' un innamorato o quello che si prova quando lo si e' e' tutta un'altra cosa. Leggervi cosi' mi fa molta tenerezza... ma se avevo un po' di desiderio mi e' passato completamente leggendovi.


----------



## Carola (31 Gennaio 2012)

idem...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ragazzi non c'e' paragone con lo scopare quando di e' innamorati. Quello che da' un innamorato o quello che si prova quando lo si e' e' tutta un'altra cosa. Leggervi cosi' mi fa molta tenerezza... ma se avevo un po' di desiderio mi e' passato completamente leggendovi.


Buongiorno cara Saby,ma guarda che gli uomini sono tutti cosi',io e Conte abbiamo il coraggio di scriverlo..voi sentimentalone ci cascate nel''ammmmore quanto ti amo''..tutte balle..
Giornalista chiede a Gino Paoli,che di queste cose avendo avuto 300 donne ne sa piu'di noi,cosa rappresenti il cielo in una stanza...risposta''il momento dell'orgasmo''..ma con chi,incalza il giornalista''moglie,amante,prostituta''..e Paoli risponde''e'la stessa cosa...un orgasmo e'un'orgasmo...punto.Capito donne che''l'amante mi ama tanto'':rotfl:????

Troppo vero.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno cara Saby,ma guarda che gli uomini sono tutti cosi',io e Conte abbiamo il coraggio di scriverlo..voi sentimentalone ci cascate nel''ammmmore quanto ti amo''..tutte balle..
> Giornalista chiede a Gino Paoli,che di queste cose avendo avuto 300 donne ne sa piu'di noi,cosa rappresenti il cielo in una stanza...risposta''il momento dell'orgasmo''..ma con chi,incalza il giornalista''moglie,amante,prostituta''..e Paoli risponde''e'la stessa cosa...un orgasmo e'un'orgasmo...punto.Capito donne che''l'amante mi ama tanto'':rotfl:????
> 
> Troppo vero.


Falso!! io non sono come voi.

E talvolta mi metto dalla parte di chi legge quello che scrivete, e allontanando la situazione virtuale in cui siamo, i pensieri corrono a quella realtà dove tu o chi come te, nel presente ed a quattro occhi dice in faccia quello che scrivi, ed immagina tu e chi come te, quello che avrebbe come risposte in un contesto reale ed a quattro occhi. Ne tua moglie ne la moglie di chi come te, ne le amanti, starebbero più a sentirvi, ma farebbero semplicemente una cosa, la più sgradevole per voi, ignorarvi totalmente.


----------



## Carola (31 Gennaio 2012)

massi  dai lo sappiamo anche noi e lothar
poi ci paice condirlo ecc
poi senza affetto non so..ci fai sesso una volta, due..se va avanti x me c'è qualcosa da parte di etnrambi non necess ammoreee

solo proprio sti giochi cambio sim ne ho un'altra x le mani eccecc
mi sa di bambinate la si può gestire anche senza ste cacate adolescenziali ecco
x me


----------



## stellina (31 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> massi  dai lo sappiamo anche noi e lothar
> poi ci paice condirlo ecc
> *poi senza affetto non so..ci fai sesso una volta, due..se va avanti x me c'è qualcosa da parte di etnrambi non necess ammoreee*
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno cara Saby,ma guarda che gli uomini sono tutti cosi',io e Conte abbiamo il coraggio di scriverlo..voi sentimentalone ci cascate nel''ammmmore quanto ti amo''..tutte balle..
> Giornalista chiede a Gino Paoli,che di queste cose avendo avuto 300 donne ne sa piu'di noi,cosa rappresenti il cielo in una stanza...risposta''il momento dell'orgasmo''..ma con chi,incalza il giornalista''moglie,amante,prostituta''..e Paoli risponde''*e'la stessa cosa...un orgasmo e'un'orgasmo...punto*.Capito donne che''l'amante mi ama tanto'':rotfl:????
> 
> Troppo vero.





Claudio. ha detto:


> *Falso!! io non sono come voi.*


E nemmeno io. 

"è la stessa cosa, un orgasmo è un orgasmo?" Ma che cavolata. Lothar ma tu c'hai avuto un'abbondante sfilza di orgasmi tutti uguali nella vita? Troppo triste, non devi esserti divertito poi così tanto. 
Io dico che Gino Paoli mi fa un baffo. "Ho visto cose che voi umani non potete neanche immaginare" :carneval:

Vabbeh del resto lo capisco... Ornella Vanoni al massimo ti può far venire il latte alle ginocchia. :carneval:


Che discorsi furbi eh!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E nemmeno io.
> 
> "è la stessa cosa, un orgasmo è un orgasmo?" Ma che cavolata. Lothar ma tu c'hai avuto un'abbondante sfilza di orgasmi tutti uguali nella vita? Troppo triste, non devi esserti divertito poi così tanto.
> Io dico che Gino Paoli mi fa un baffo. "Ho visto cose che voi umani non potete neanche immaginare" :carneval:
> ...


Ok io non volevo scriverlo, primo perchè non lo ritenevo giusto per mia moglie, nel senso che, sono situazioni private, poi per me.

L'altro ieri abbiamo fatto l'amore, auguro a tutti le sensazioni provate, auguro a tutti guardare negli occhi chi si ama e provare, vedere, le sensazioni diventare palpabili. Di solito sono una persona che, quando scrive o quando parla, mette sempre in comune una cosa, cioè che tutto è possibile, e che si possa sbagliare, e che non si debba mai dare nulla per scontato, nel caso sopra scritto, elimino tutto ciò! non esiste qualcosa di migliore di quello che si prova quando si fa l'amore con chi si ama. E noi ci amiamo. Il sesso lo lascio volentieri a chi si accontenta.


----------



## bastardo dentro (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace moltissimo leggere queste parole, perchè si percepisce la tua sofferenza.
> 
> Non voglio nemmeno calcare troppo la mano sul suo comportamento egoista e opportunista, perchè so che qualunque cosa dicessi non ti aiuterebbe a vederlo con occhi più obiettivi.
> 
> ...


analisi profonda e giustissima.

bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ok io non volevo scriverlo, primo perchè non lo ritenevo giusto per mia moglie, nel senso che, sono situazioni private, poi per me.
> 
> L'altro ieri abbiamo fatto l'amore, auguro a tutti le sensazioni provate, auguro a tutti guardare negli occhi chi si ama e provare, vedere, le sensazioni diventare palpabili. Di solito sono una persona che, quando scrive o quando parla, mette sempre in comune una cosa, cioè che tutto è possibile, e che si possa sbagliare, e che non si debba mai dare nulla per scontato, nel caso sopra scritto, elimino tutto ciò! non esiste qualcosa di migliore di quello che si prova quando si fa l'amore con chi si ama. E noi ci amiamo. Il sesso lo lascio volentieri a chi si accontenta.



E allora???anche noi lo faccimao e ti diro'anche moltissimo,considera che io 54 anni..poi quando tu sarai mio coetaneo,con 25 anni di matrimonio ne riparliamo..


----------



## Tubarao (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno cara Saby,*ma guarda che gli uomini sono tutti cosi'*,io e Conte abbiamo il coraggio di scriverlo..voi sentimentalone ci cascate nel''ammmmore quanto ti amo''..tutte balle..
> Giornalista chiede a Gino Paoli,che di queste cose avendo avuto 300 donne ne sa piu'di noi,cosa rappresenti il cielo in una stanza...risposta''il momento dell'orgasmo''..ma con chi,incalza il giornalista''moglie,amante,prostituta''..e Paoli risponde''e'la stessa cosa...un orgasmo e'un'orgasmo...punto.Capito donne che''l'amante mi ama tanto'':rotfl:????
> 
> Troppo vero.


Visto che questa soddisfazione non volete darmela, ci penso io:

_Se non fosse morto sarebbe ancora in vita._

_Se non fosse muto avrebbe avuto una bella voce._

_Se non fosse cieco ci avrebbe visto benissimo.
_
E già che ci sono, aggiungo anche che:

_Non esistono più le mezze stagioni._

_Quando c'era Lui i treni arrivavano i orario.
_
che come le metti le metti, ci stanno sempre bene


----------



## EWY (31 Gennaio 2012)

*Vero*



Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ragazzi non c'e' paragone con lo scopare quando di e' innamorati. Quello che da' un innamorato o quello che si prova quando lo si e' e' tutta un'altra cosa. Leggervi cosi' mi fa molta tenerezza... ma se avevo un po' di desiderio mi e' passato completamente leggendovi.


Vero, sensazioni straordinarie, coinvolgimento totale, provare le emozioni dell'altro come fossero nostre, orgasmi di lei che le tolgono il fiato per alcuni secondi, e poi cercarsi di nuovo...tutte cose provate con la donna che si ama.
Ma con l'amante no! con l'amante trovi la trasgressione, trovi un'isola felice dove per qualche ora lasci il mondo fuori...poi guardi l'ora, ti rivesti e torni dalla moglie, no, con l'amante il piu' delle volte non e' amore, se cosi' fosse non ci sarebbero figli, mogli, suocere che tengano...seguiresti il cuore e la faresti tua per la vita.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto che questa soddisfazione non volete darmela, ci penso io:
> 
> _Se non fosse morto sarebbe ancora in vita._
> 
> ...


ciao Tuba scusa ma non capisco,,intendi che concordi,e che quindi e'cosa risaputa e ovvia..o solo che si tratta di falso luogo comune??


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tuba scusa ma non capisco,,intendi che concordi,e che quindi e'cosa risaputa e ovvia..o solo che si tratta di falso luogo comune??


La seconda, secondo me


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Vero, sensazioni straordinarie, coinvolgimento totale, provare le emozioni dell'altro come fossero nostre, orgasmi di lei che le tolgono il fiato per alcuni secondi, e poi cercarsi di nuovo...tutte cose provate con la donna che si ama.
> Ma con l'amante no! con l'amante trovi la trasgressione, trovi un'isola felice dove per qualche ora lasci il mondo fuori...poi guardi l'ora, ti rivesti e torni dalla moglie, no, con l'amante il piu' delle volte non e' amore, se cosi' fosse non ci sarebbero figli, mogli, suocere che tengano...seguiresti il cuore e la faresti tua per la vita.


I figli sono amore...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Vero, sensazioni straordinarie, coinvolgimento totale, provare le emozioni dell'altro come fossero nostre, orgasmi di lei che le tolgono il fiato per alcuni secondi, e poi cercarsi di nuovo...tutte cose provate con la donna che si ama.
> Ma con l'amante no! con l'amante trovi la trasgressione, trovi un'isola felice dove per qualche ora lasci il mondo fuori...poi guardi l'ora, ti rivesti e torni dalla moglie, no, con l'amante il piu' delle volte non e' amore, se cosi' fosse non ci sarebbero figli, mogli, suocere che tengano...seguiresti il cuore e la faresti tua per la vita.


Ohhhhhhhhh meno male che qualcuno lo scrive.....vedi amico come sono loro??con la storia dell'amore per l'amante..non  capiscono che a noi,dell'amantem,frega meno di niente..si stima affetto simpatia,ma stop...


----------



## EWY (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> I figli sono amore...


Sono amore, non un alibi...


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno cara Saby,ma guarda che gli uomini sono tutti cosi',io e Conte abbiamo il coraggio di scriverlo..voi sentimentalone ci cascate nel''ammmmore quanto ti amo''..tutte balle..
> Giornalista chiede a Gino Paoli,che di queste cose avendo avuto 300 donne ne sa piu'di noi,cosa rappresenti il cielo in una stanza...risposta''il momento dell'orgasmo''..ma con chi,incalza il giornalista''moglie,amante,prostituta''..e Paoli risponde''e'la stessa cosa...un orgasmo e'un'orgasmo...punto.Capito donne che''l'amante mi ama tanto'':rotfl:????
> 
> Troppo vero.


La differenza c'è eccome quando uno scopa ed e' innamorato o innamorata..... abissale. Forse sei tu a non averla mai provato, o forse ti sei dimenticato. O forse hai paura di lasciarti andare... meglio cosi', meno complicazioni, meglio la mediocrità dei sentimenti e del sesso. Io non ho mezze misure, io non mi accontento mai.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E allora???anche noi lo faccimao e ti diro'anche moltissimo,considera che io 54 anni..poi quando tu sarai mio coetaneo,con 25 anni di matrimonio ne riparliamo..



Lothar io non ne faccio una questione di numeri, la voglia "ci nasce, e se si può si fa stop! " Ho 45 anni, quindi mica poi pochi eh  però grazie mi sento un giovinotto moi! 
Ah un'altra cosa, così ti provoco per bene  prima, ora ed anche dopo ( spero) ho tutte le possibilità di poter avere delle amanti. Ma mi basta sentirmi dire da una sola persona che sono bello, che sono il marito migliore e che la faccio impazzire.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> La differenza c'è eccome quando uno scopa ed e' innamorato o innamorata..... abissale. Forse sei tu a non averla mai provato, o forse ti sei dimenticato. O forse hai paura di lasciarti andare... meglio cosi', meno complicazioni, meglio la mediocrità dei sentimenti e del sesso. Io non ho mezze misure, io non mi accontento mai.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Lothar io non ne faccio una questione di numeri, la voglia "ci nasce, e se si può si fa stop! " Ho 45 anni, quindi mica poi pochi eh  però grazie mi sento un giovinotto moi!
> Ah un'altra cosa, così ti provoco per bene  prima, ora ed anche dopo ( spero) ho tutte le possibilità di poter avere delle amanti. Ma mi basta sentirmi dire da una sola persona che sono bello, che sono il marito migliore e che la faccio impazzire.


:umile::umile::umile::umile:
:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Carola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Lothar io non ne faccio una questione di numeri, la voglia "ci nasce, e se si può si fa stop! " Ho 45 anni, quindi mica poi pochi eh  però grazie mi sento un giovinotto moi!
> Ah un'altra cosa, così ti provoco per bene  prima, ora ed anche dopo ( spero) ho tutte le possibilità di poter avere delle amanti. Ma mi basta sentirmi dire da una sola persona che sono bello, che sono il marito migliore e che la faccio impazzire.


 
Ecco un uomo che merita altrochè numeri


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Sono amore, non un alibi...


Giusto, non sono un alibi.
Ma io come madre devo pensare prima al loro benessere. Non significa che non ci si può separare ma che deve essere fatto con la testa.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tuba scusa ma non capisco,,intendi che concordi,e che quindi e'cosa risaputa e ovvia..o solo che si tratta di falso luogo comune??



*La prima, quella nuova, ne ho trovata una nuova, quella vecchia mi ha stancato, quella nuova mi intriga di più.....et similia.....*

Potrei prendere un posto qualsiasi dei tuoi, o di quelli del tuo conterraneo, e postarlo in un forum in cui si parla di macchine o di motociclette...e continuerebbe ad avere senso, a volte mi sembra quasi che voi parliate di qualcosa tipo le figurine dei calciatori quando si era ragazzini.

Qui si parla di persone.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> non esiste qualcosa di migliore di quello che si prova quando si fa l'amore con chi si ama. E noi ci amiamo. Il sesso lo lascio volentieri a chi si accontenta.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> La differenza c'è eccome quando uno scopa ed e' innamorato o innamorata..... abissale. Forse sei tu a non averla mai provato, o forse ti sei dimenticato. O forse hai paura di lasciarti andare... meglio cosi', meno complicazioni, meglio la mediocrità dei sentimenti e del sesso. Io non ho mezze misure, io non mi accontento mai.


Ciao Saby!Rispetto come sempre il pensiero di un a donna intelligente,con la quale dialogo gia'da un pezzo..ma discordo,e anche Ewy,dice lo stesso...se arrivasse Chiara o Massimo sarebbe un coro identico.
Tu credi,,di essere amata dall'amante,scusa il gioco di parole,ma non e' 'cosi'.
Alle 9 di stamattina mi hanno chiamato in due,alla prima,quella solita non ho neanche risposto,e mi guardo bene dal farlo,all'altra,quella''nuova''si' e abbiamo parlato mezz'ora........cosa ne sai che il tuo ''amore''non faccia,come tanti uomini che conosco,lo stesso con te?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *La prima, quella nuova, ne ho trovata una nuova, quella vecchia mi ha stancato, quella nuova mi intriga di più.....et similia.....*
> 
> Potrei prendere un posto qualsiasi dei tuoi, o di quelli del tuo conterraneo, e postarlo in un forum in cui si parla di macchine o di motociclette...e continuerebbe ad avere senso, a volte invece mi sembra quasi che voi parliate di qualcosa tipo le figurine dei calciatori quando si era ragazzini.
> 
> Qui si parla di persone.


:up:

Solo se si parla di Ducatiiiiiiiiiiii, uff io ho soltanto una fireblade..... cercasi amante ricca, che mi regali una Ducati


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Solo se si parla di Ducatiiiiiiiiiiii, uff io ho soltanto una fireblade..... cercasi amante ricca, che mi regali una Ducati


ma certo caro Claudio,pero'in pista la sa guidare solo Casey,il patacca Vale mica tanto...

visto che lisono 20gradi,,ti rinfresco..qui' 0 e nevica alla grande


----------



## bastardo dentro (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. E forse è più facile per una moglie prendere in considerazione il condividere il proprio partner che per un'amante. Poi ci sono le eccezioni. Un marito che condivide la propria moglie non ce lo vedo, a meno che il senso stia nel gioco sessuale.


in questo momento in cui sono fedele fisicamente e soprattutto - non senza fatica -  mentalmente mi chiedo spesso cosa farei se mia moglie mi tradisse proprio adesso. non ho sospetti e mia moglie non mi ha mai dato motivo di averne. ma è una bella donna e so che ha molti "ammiratori". In questo momento, razionalmente, non farei drammi. LA amo molto, e credo, sottolineo credo di essere stato l'unico uomo della sua vita. non credo me lo direbbe mai - di sua spontanea volontà - ma se lo scoprissi io, chiederei se è felice ancora con me, cosa le manca, se desidera un'altra vita magari con una persona meno complicata di me, magari più presente. non credo però che le volterei le spalle, il mio vissuto me lo impedirebbe, non ruscirei a stigmatizzare il comportamento più di tanto.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *La prima, quella nuova, ne ho trovata una nuova, quella vecchia mi ha stancato, quella nuova mi intriga di più.....et similia.....*
> 
> Potrei prendere un posto qualsiasi dei tuoi, o di quelli del tuo conterraneo, e postarlo in un forum in cui si parla di macchine o di motociclette...e continuerebbe ad avere senso, a volte mi sembra quasi che voi parliate di qualcosa tipo le figurine dei calciatori quando si era ragazzini.
> 
> Qui si parla di persone.


:up::up::up:

Ecco Lothar la dimostrazione che gli uomini non sono tutti uguali......Ringraziando Dio


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Ecco Lothar la dimostrazione che gli uomini non sono tutti uguali......Ringraziando Dio



certo Farfalla,ma forse ci siamo capiti male,io intendo il rapporto tra amanti,non tra marito e moglie,,l'amante non e'una moto,ma qualcosa di piu',un'auto forse


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo caro Claudio,pero'in pista la sa guidare solo Casey,il patacca Vale mica tanto...
> 
> visto che lisono 20gradi,,ti rinfresco..qui' 0 e nevica alla grande


Stavolta hai ragione! il patacca è il patacca. 
Ma fammi capire, il patacca corre a 0 gradi e gli altri scendono in sicilia ? :rotfl:
Comunque so che vuoi dire, andando io in pista, so bene che significhi l'aderenza di una gomma, e conosco le scivolate.

PS andavo in pista, ora ho messo la testa a posto, causa rottura di... da parte della moglie nguèè.. PERO' le poche volte che prendo la moto, volo! rimango solo la a guardare l'autostrada, e la non esiste più nessun pensiero che la striscia bianca diventata uniforme, e le macchine che sfrecciano via, che comunque queste sensazioni, non equivalgono a togliersi il casco e sentire il vento inondarti di sensazioni di potenza assoluta!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo Farfalla,ma forse ci siamo capiti male,io intendo il rapporto tra amanti,non tra marito e moglie,,l'amante non e'una moto,ma qualcosa di piu',un'auto forse


spero sia ironico....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ragazzi non c'e' paragone con lo scopare quando di e' innamorati. Quello che da' un innamorato o quello che si prova quando lo si e' e' tutta un'altra cosa. Leggervi cosi' mi fa molta tenerezza... ma se avevo un po' di desiderio mi e' passato completamente leggendovi.


Maddai so ragazzi...no?
Sono dei depravatoni....:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Saby!Rispetto come sempre il pensiero di un a donna intelligente,con la quale dialogo gia'da un pezzo..ma discordo,e anche Ewy,dice lo stesso...se arrivasse Chiara o Massimo sarebbe un coro identico.
> Tu credi,,di essere amata dall'amante,scusa il gioco di parole,ma non e' 'cosi'.
> Alle 9 di stamattina mi hanno chiamato in due,alla prima,quella solita non ho neanche risposto,e mi guardo bene dal farlo,all'altra,quella''nuova''si' e abbiamo parlato mezz'ora........cosa ne sai che il tuo ''amore''non faccia,come tanti uomini che conosco,lo stesso con te?


Lasciamo fuori il mio amante, solo noi sappiamo quello che c'è tra noi. E' come se io venissi a dirti che tra te e le tue amanti o tra te tua moglie e' come dico io. Poi Lothar, si sente se una persona ti ama, si vede da quello che fa e che mai farebbe perche' non e' nella sua indole, da come ti guarda, dalle piccole attenzioni.... ma guarda cosa ti sto a spiegare. Io non mi capacito di come tu possa dire di amare tua moglie e poi farle quello che fai. Per me questo non e' amore.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

Mah a me fare l'amore mi ha sempre annoiato e fatto venire la pecola...
Detesto il sesso fatto alla baciami il culo e vai...
Ma sono convinto che per sapere gustare appieno i piaceri della carne bisogna essere avezzi ad ogni dissolutezza...

Per me il sesso è cento volte meglio dell'ammmmmorrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeee...

Ti rilassi così tanto senza tanti patemi d'animo...
E sei che la guardi tutto soddisfatto...
Ah grandio donna, che porcate immani che abbiamo combinato...
E lei...
Vero caro? Qua un bacino sul nasino...ma sei proprio stato bravo eh?

Quasi quasi mi innamoro...
E io...

Non sta eh....fame una carità....ferma il cuoricino...che poi...soffri e basta...

Non so se gli uomini siano tutti uguali, ma è indubbio che il buon Lothar non mente e raschia a fondo il barile...dove altri hanno paura di dire certe cose alle donne...perchè poi temono di venir giudicati e rifiutati no?
Così invece di essere seriamente convinti...si dice la bella parolina intorta donnina...così lei fa un sospiro...ecc..ecc...

Ma è dopo l'orgasmo che si vedono le cose...
La sera lui ti fa sognare...e passi una bella notte...
Al mattino...lui ha una faccia che dice...ciò bella quando ti levi dai coglioni che ho da fare?

Appena lei osa chiedere di più e meglio...scattano i paletti...


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

Ma chi l'ha detto che fare l'amore non puó essere spinto ed estremo?? È estremissimo Conte!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Lasciamo fuori il mio amante, solo noi sappiamo quello che c'è tra noi. E' come se io venissi a dirti che tra te e le tue amanti o tra te tua moglie e' come dico io. Poi Lothar, si sente se una persona ti ama, si vede da quello che fa e che mai farebbe perche' non e' nella sua indole, da come ti guarda, dalle piccole attenzioni.... ma guarda cosa ti sto a spiegare. Io non mi capacito di come tu possa dire di amare tua moglie e poi farle quello che fai. Per me questo non e' amore.


Vedo di spiegarti il Lothar amore...
Un pover uomo si prende un pomeriggio per i suoi hobbies...
Ad un certo punto la moglie lo chiama e gli dice...dai accompagnami in centro a fare una passeggiata...
Lui si dice...ma porca troia che rompitura di coglioni...
Ma pianta lì va a casa si lava si veste, la prende sottobraccio e la porta...
Perchè: A) Vuole farla contenta
B) E' la moglie a chiederlo
C) NOn è bene mettersela contro dispiacendola in qualcosa...

Se invece è l'amante che gli rompe le balle durante il suo pomeriggio di hobbies...neanche la caga...
Tanto si dice...chi se ne frega? E' solo un'amante...se perdo lei, me ne cerco un'altra...no?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto che fare l'amore non puó essere spinto ed estremo?? È estremissimo Conte!


Senti.
A me non è mai piaciuta sta distinzione tra fare sesso e fare l'amore...
Io faccio solo na roba.
Ti piace ok...
Non ti piace...stammi lontano.
Mai nessuna ha avuto qualcosa da ridire...

Dipende sempre dal momento e che cosa mi va di fare...che cosa la mia immaginazione mi ispira...le visioni...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Fare l'amore è un'espressione che non mi piace per niente.


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti.
> A me non è mai piaciuta sta distinzione tra fare sesso e fare l'amore...
> Io faccio solo na roba.
> Ti piace ok...
> ...


Ma infatti non esiste una distinzione del tipo "allora, se fai questo questo e quest'altro allora stai solo scopando, se invece fai così, colì allora significa che..." e che è? Un libretto d'istruzioni? Sta tutto nei sentimenti, la differenza sta in quello che provi per quella persona, se è un corpo e basta oppure dentro di te rappresenta qualcos'altro.

[video=youtube;pU4UxEei7xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU4UxEei7xU[/video]

Oh, io resto un fan del fare l'amore, cioè... anche scopare e basta ha il suo perché, ma quando ci sono entrambe le cose è decisamente meglio. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma infatti non esiste una distinzione del tipo "allora, se fai questo questo e quest'altro allora stai solo scopando, se invece fai così, colì allora significa che..." e che è? Un libretto d'istruzioni? Sta tutto nei sentimenti, la differenza sta in quello che provi per quella persona, se è un corpo e basta oppure dentro di te rappresenta qualcos'altro.
> 
> [video=youtube;pU4UxEei7xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU4UxEei7xU[/video]
> 
> Oh, io resto un fan del fare l'amore, cioè... anche scopare e basta ha il suo perché, ma quando ci sono entrambe le cose è decisamente meglio. :up:


Ovvio essere un fan dell'amore fa più presa su certe donne no?
Ma poi sono le donne...che non mi piacciono...
Quindi non terrei business eh?


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ovvio essere un fan dell'amore fa più presa su certe donne no?*
> Ma poi sono le donne...che non mi piacciono...
> Quindi non terrei business eh?


Ma cosa c'entra questo? Non ti piacciono le donne?


----------



## elena_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedo di spiegarti il Lothar amore...
> Un pover uomo si prende un pomeriggio per i suoi hobbies...
> Ad un certo punto la moglie lo chiama e gli dice...dai accompagnami in centro a fare una passeggiata...
> Lui si dice...ma porca troia che rompitura di coglioni...
> ...


mettersela contro dispiacendola in qualcosa?
c'è molto di utilitaristico in questo


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Lasciamo fuori il mio amante, solo noi sappiamo quello che c'è tra noi. E' come se io venissi a dirti che tra te e le tue amanti o tra te tua moglie e' come dico io. Poi Lothar, si sente se una persona ti ama, si vede da quello che fa e che mai farebbe perche' non e' nella sua indole, da come ti guarda, dalle piccole attenzioni.... ma guarda cosa ti sto a spiegare. Io non mi capacito di come tu possa dire di amare tua moglie e poi farle quello che fai. Per me questo non e' amore.


Sei una grande illusa che conosce poco gli uomini,mi spiace se te la sei presa.io ho descritto la realta'..vuoi sentirti dire che ama..ok ama.Contenta?
Io non faccio niente di male,certo che la amo,come Ewy ama sua moglie,solo che noi non diciamo''e'tutto finito..non facciamo piu'sesso da una vita...non posso separarmi..i figli piccoli''...comodo....poi sta nella donna farselo piacere e crederci nell''ammmmmooooorrrre''


----------



## elena_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei una grande illusa che conosce poco gli uomini,mi spiace se te la sei presa.io ho descritto la realta'..vuoi sentirti dire che ama..ok ama.Contenta?
> Io non faccio niente di male,certo che la amo,come Ewy ama sua moglie,solo che noi non diciamo''e'tutto finito..non facciamo piu'sesso da una vita...non posso separarmi..i figli piccoli''...comodo....poi sta nella donna farselo piacere e crederci nell''ammmmmooooorrrre''


fammi capire Lothar
quindi secondo te una donna si illude mentre un uomo no
giusto?



P.S. non esistono più le mezze stagioni


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah a me fare l'amore mi ha sempre annoiato e fatto venire la pecola...
> Detesto il sesso fatto alla baciami il culo e vai...
> Ma sono convinto che per sapere gustare appieno i piaceri della carne bisogna essere avezzi ad ogni dissolutezza...
> 
> ...


Il fatto che un uomo usi belle parole a noi donne fa certo piacere e non reputo che quelle parole stiano a significare che dopo una notte insieme mi deve sposare.Mi piace essere corteggiata, capita e apprezzo l'intelligenza e il saperci fare di un uomo, molto più dell'idea che sono per lui importante quanto una moto.
A discolpa vostra bisogna ammettere che ci sono donne con cui i paletti è meglio che scattino visto che si attaccano come cozze....


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A discolpa vostra bisogna ammettere che ci sono donne con cui i paletti è meglio che scattino visto che si attaccano come cozze....


Quelle sono le peggiori, non perchè si appiccicano, ma perchè la colla perde mordente, e te ne potresti accorgere sulla tua pelle troppo tardi, a guai che sopraggiungono... In pratica, sono le donne che giocano sporco ed egoisticamente. Quando si stancano o "perdono il sentimento", tu sei solo spazzatura. Bene quegli uomini che mettono paletti, quando sentono una tal puzza.

Comunque, sto lurkando alla grande...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> fammi capire Lothar
> quindi secondo te una donna si illude mentre un uomo no
> giusto?
> 
> ...


Ciao Elena,io parlo con i fatti,ammetto di leggere pochissimo qua',ma uomini innamorati dell'amante,mai apparsi..donne illuse che l'amante sia innamorato e'pieno.Poi e'chiaro che qua'impera il conformismo,e la verita'brucia..


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Elena,io parlo con i fatti,ammetto di leggere pochissimo qua',ma uomini innamorati dell'amante,mai apparsi..donne illuse che l'amante sia innamorato e'pieno.Poi e'chiaro che qua'impera il conformismo,e la verita'brucia..


Quale conformismo?


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei una grande illusa che conosce poco gli uomini,mi spiace se te la sei presa.io ho descritto la realta'..vuoi sentirti dire che ama..ok ama.Contenta?
> Io non faccio niente di male,certo che la amo,come Ewy ama sua moglie,solo che noi non diciamo''e'tutto finito..non facciamo piu'sesso da una vita...non posso separarmi..i figli piccoli''...comodo....poi sta nella donna farselo piacere e crederci nell''ammmmmooooorrrre''


Ah ah ah.... Lothar io non voglio sentirmi dire nulla da te. 

Tu invece stai attento... a volte "sento" certe cose che poi si realizzano. E sento che verrai beccato. 
Uomo avvisato.....


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Elena,io parlo con i fatti,ammetto di leggere pochissimo qua',ma uomini innamorati dell'amante,mai apparsi..donne illuse che l'amante sia innamorato e'pieno.Poi e'chiaro che qua'impera il conformismo,e la verita'brucia..


Io ci credo a questo.
Forse perchè la donna amante, volendosi sentirsi sempre la migliore, magari *inconsciamente*, desidera di essere amata davvero anche dal traditore.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ci credo a questo.
> Forse perchè la donna amante, volendosi sentirsi sempre la migliore, magari *inconsciamente*, desidera di essere amata davvero anche dal traditore.


Cosa c'entra sentirsi la migliore ed essere amata? Migliore di chi? Della partner tradita?


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra sentirsi la migliore ed essere amata? Migliore di chi? Della partner tradita?


Molte donne vivono di concorrenza sul piacere al maschio.
Quindi se tu sei mia amante, come minimo vorresti che io perda la testa con te, no?
Piuttosto che tu possa pensare di essere solo una con cui si scopa, no?


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Molte donne vivono di concorrenza sul piacere al maschio.
> Quindi se tu sei mia amante, come minimo vorresti che io perda la testa con te, no?


Concorrenza sul piacere del maschio? Andy scusa ma faccio fatica a seguirti.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Molte donne vivono di concorrenza sul piacere al maschio.
> Quindi se tu sei mia amante, come minimo vorresti che io perda la testa con te, no?
> Piuttosto che tu possa pensare di essere solo una con cui si scopa, no?


Ma scusate tra parlare di amore e essere solo una con cui si scopa ci sono mille altri sentimenti.

Io condivido il pensiero di Lothar, ovvero che la parole amore si usa un po' troppo quando si parla di relazioni ma da qui ad usare una donna e ad avere di lei l'opinione che sia simile a una moto ce ne passa.....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ah ah ah.... Lothar io non voglio sentirmi dire nulla da te.
> 
> Tu invece stai attento... a volte "sento" certe cose che poi si realizzano. E sento che verrai beccato.
> Uomo avvisato.....


sono sinceramente dispiaciuto,abbiamo sempre parlato senza alcun problema,e ora ti arrabbi cosi?
io poi parlavo in generale,non mi rivolgevo a te,comunque fai come credi.
mahhhh
Poi perche'mi gufi??


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Quale conformismo?


Il conformismo e'quello per cui nessuno ha scritto la verita',per paura che sia scomoda


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Concorrenza sul piacere del maschio? Andy scusa ma faccio fatica a seguirti.


_Al maschio_, non _del maschio_.
Se io mi faccio bella ogni mattina, allo spasimo, per piacere ad un uomo, e per cercare di essere una donna guardata per la strada da tanti uomini (anche solo per autoconfidenza)...


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io condivido il pensiero di Lothar, ovvero che la parole amore si usa un po' troppo quando si parla di relazioni ma da qui ad usare una donna e ad avere di lei l'opinione che sia simile a una moto ce ne passa.....


Ce ne stanno, ce ne stanno. E tanti pure...
L'importante è fare sesso.


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è dopo l'orgasmo che si vedono le cose...
> La sera lui ti fa sognare...e passi una bella notte...
> Al mattino...lui ha una faccia che dice...ciò bella quando ti levi dai coglioni che ho da fare?
> 
> Appena lei osa chiedere di più e meglio...scattano i paletti...


Hai descritto perfettamente l'atteggiamento del mio primo amante. Mandato a quel paese nel giro di una sera.

Ma non penso si possa generalizzare. E non credo sia una questione maschile o femminile. Credo sia una questione di spessore umano.

Se a un uomo piace stare con una donna, anche se non ne è innamorato, ha piacere di godere della sua compagnia anche dopo il primo, il secondo o il terzo orgasmo.

Tu stai parlando di relazioni strumentali, dove persone trattano altre persone come tappabuchi. Io odio essere considerata una tappabuchi perchè ho la presunzione di valere un po' di più, e lo capisco subito se un uomo sta cercando quello. Così, a costo di soffrire, chiudo la porta definitivamente.

Ma ci sono anche persone che, pur non amando, considerano le altre come _persone_. Allora, insieme al sesso, c'è il piacere di chiacchierare abbracciati tra un bacio e l'altro, farsi una pizza a mezzanotte, passeggiare a piedi nudi sulla sabbia, spettegolare sulle conoscenze in comune, discutere di musica, andare al cinema o farsi un pomeriggio in giro per negozi.

Si tratta di trattare gli esseri umani come esseri umani, appunto, e non come corpi con cui masturbarsi.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> _Al maschio_, non _del maschio_.
> Se io mi faccio bella ogni mattina, allo spasimo, per piacere ad un uomo, e per cercare di essere una donna guardata per la strada da tanti uomini (anche solo per autoconfidenza)...


Beh ma in questo caso un maschio vale l'altro. Ci sono pure uomini fatti così eh. Innamorarsi (anche di un partner impegnato) è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Molte donne vivono di concorrenza sul piacere al maschio.
> *Quindi se tu sei mia amante, come minimo vorresti che io perda la testa con te, no*? *NO
> Piuttosto che tu possa pensare di essere solo una con cui si scopa, no?*


Una via di mezzo no?


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai descritto perfettamente l'atteggiamento del mio primo amante. Mandato a quel paese nel giro di una sera.
> 
> Ma non penso si possa generalizzare. E non credo sia una questione maschile o femminile. Credo sia una questione di spessore umano.
> 
> ...


Sì, succede, ma in molte di storie come queste manca sempre l'onestà di entrambi o di una delle due parti.
Chi magari spera di costruire, e vivere quei momenti in prospettiva.
Chi, invece, prende la cosa alla leggera: per mo è così, domani un bel calcio in culo...
E allora, in quei momenti, l'altro era una persona? O davvero un tappabuchi?


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una via di mezzo no?



Non esistono vie di mezzo. Alla fine o finisce (con uno dei due che accusa l'altro) o si costruisce seriamente.
I finali alla Casablanca, sono dettati da contingenze più materiali...


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, succede, ma in molte di storie come queste manca sempre l'onestà di entrambi o di una delle due parti.
> Chi magari spera di costruire, e vivere quei momenti in prospettiva.
> Chi, invece, prende la cosa alla leggera: per mo è così, domani un bel calcio in culo...
> E allora, in quei momenti, l'altro era una persona? O davvero un tappabuchi?


Continuo a ripeterlo, l'importante è chiarire la cosa prima. Voglio sesso o voglio una storia? Ci vorrebbe maggiore sincerità. Poi certo se al sesso si unisce lo stare bene insieme, il chiacchierare, l'aiutarsi reciprocamente, difficile tracciare il confine tra amicizia affettuosa e relazione. Secondo me è dalla durata che si capisce qualcosa.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non esistono vie di mezzo. Alla fine o finisce (con uno dei due che accusa l'altro) o si costruisce seriamente.
> I finali alla *Casablanca*, sono dettati da contingenze più materiali...


Bello quel film :smile:


----------



## Carola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Ma ci sono anche persone che, pur non amando, considerano le altre come _persone_. Allora, insieme al sesso, c'è il piacere di chiacchierare abbracciati tra un bacio e l'altro, farsi una pizza a mezzanotte, passeggiare a piedi nudi sulla sabbia, spettegolare sulle conoscenze in comune, discutere di musica, andare al cinema o farsi un pomeriggio in giro per negozi.

così l'ho vissuta io
maia vuto sensazione di essere un peso
ne lui x me

diversamente sarebeb squallido


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una via di mezzo no?


L'ho già scritto io non fare la furba


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ce ne stanno, ce ne stanno. E tanti pure...
> L'importante è fare sesso.


e lo so che ci sono....ne abbiamo degli esempi anche qui


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non esistono vie di mezzo. Alla fine o finisce (con uno dei due che accusa l'altro) o si costruisce seriamente.
> I finali alla Casablanca, sono dettati da contingenze più materiali...


Ti assicuro che esistono. Ho avuto la fortuna di viverne una....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma ci sono anche persone che, pur non amando, considerano le altre come _persone_. Allora, insieme al sesso, c'è il piacere di chiacchierare abbracciati tra un bacio e l'altro, farsi una pizza a mezzanotte, passeggiare a piedi nudi sulla sabbia, spettegolare sulle conoscenze in comune, discutere di musica, andare al cinema o farsi un pomeriggio in giro per negozi.
> 
> così l'ho vissuta io
> maia vuto sensazione di essere un peso
> ...


Quoto


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Ok certo, ma nel caso di partners impegnati posso capire che vada bene così. Ma quando uno dei due è single come fare a non credere che possa esserci altro?


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che esistono. Ho avuto la fortuna di viverne una....


Ovvero?


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ok certo, ma nel caso di partners impegnati posso capire che vada bene così. Ma quando uno dei due è single come fare a non credere che possa esserci altro?


E io quoto questo.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah a me fare l'amore mi ha sempre annoiato e fatto venire la pecola...
> Detesto il sesso fatto alla baciami il culo e vai...
> Ma sono convinto che per sapere gustare appieno i piaceri della carne bisogna essere avezzi ad ogni dissolutezza...
> 
> ...



L'amore chiama il sesso, come la musica chiama chi la ama e la capisce.
E come nell'amore c'è chi è capace di amare, come nella musica c'è chi è capace di comprenderla. E viceversa in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto io non fare la furba


Giuro che non me ne sono accorta!


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ok certo, ma nel caso di partners impegnati posso capire che vada bene così. Ma quando uno dei due è single come fare a non credere che possa esserci altro?


Ci sono single che stanno bene così, soprattutto dopo una certa età. Oggi credo siano sempre più numerosi.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti.
> A me non è mai piaciuta sta distinzione tra fare sesso e fare l'amore...
> Io faccio solo na roba.
> Ti piace ok...
> ...



Non eravamo in un forum a tema ? o mi sbaglio ? O forse chi sta qua dentro si sente cornuto per hobbies . mi scuso con i traditi dei quali io faccio parte.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ok certo, ma nel caso di partners impegnati posso capire che vada bene così. Ma quando uno dei due è single come fare a non credere che possa esserci altro?


Ma altro probabilmente si, ma parto dal presupposto che se continua a stare con sua moglie di amore non si possa parlare.....IMHO


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ovvero?


Ovvero ho avuto una relazione in cui non è mai entrata la parola amore ma sicuramente non mi sono sentita importante quanto una moto. La via di mezzo esiste.....


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma altro probabilmente si, ma parto dal presupposto che se continua a stare con sua moglie di amore non si possa parlare.....IMHO


Nemmeno per la moglie


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci sono single che stanno bene così, soprattutto dopo una certa età. Oggi credo siano sempre più numerosi.


Pensavo a un/una amante single che si innamora di una persona impegnata e non si sente dire ehi guarda che è sesso e basta, non farti aspettative; ma che si ritrova in una relazione dove oltre al sesso c'è anche altro.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

```

```



Andy ha detto:


> Nemmeno per la moglie


Certo


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvero ho avuto una relazione in cui non è mai entrata la parola amore ma sicuramente non mi sono sentita importante quanto una moto. La via di mezzo esiste.....


Perchè forse avete messo i puntini sulle i dall'inizio. Ma è raro che accada in certe relazioni fugaci. Uno dei due è ingannato.
Se la relazione non è fugace, e non vi entra la parola amore... è una falsa relazione. Stiamo così, giusto per...


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma altro probabilmente si, ma parto dal presupposto che se continua a stare con sua moglie di amore non si possa parlare.....IMHO


L'avevamo già fatta questa discussione mi sembra. Se non viene detto subito, tipo Lothar, bisognerebbe darsi un termine? Un anno, due anni? Tre?


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, succede, ma in molte di storie come queste manca sempre l'onestà di entrambi o di una delle due parti.
> Chi magari spera di costruire, e vivere quei momenti in prospettiva.
> Chi, invece, prende la cosa alla leggera: *per mo è così, domani un bel calcio in culo...
> *E allora, in quei momenti, l'altro era una persona? O davvero un tappabuchi?


Mah, io penso che anche prendendo la cosa alla leggera si possa agire nel rispetto dell'altro.

Voglio dire, io ho amiche e amici carissimi, a cui voglio un bene profondo e che tratto sempre con affetto.

Poi ci sono amicizie meno profonde che però per me hanno comunque importanza. Perchè si tratta di persone che condividono con me il loro tempo, i loro pensieri, le loro cazzate. Il giorno che, per un motivo o per un altro, le nostre strade si dovessero separare, non è che le caccerò dalla mia vita a calci in culo perchè non erano i miei migliori amici!

Allo stesso modo penso che nelle relazioni tra amanti ci possa essere affetto, stima e rispetto anche senza amore. E che ci si possa dire arrivederci con tatto e delicatezza.

O sono io a vivere nel paese delle favole?


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> L'avevamo già fatta questa discussione mi sembra. Se non viene detto subito, tipo Lothar, bisognerebbe darsi un termine? Un anno, due anni? Tre?


Ma chi lo da il termine?
In realtà non vi è un termine. Uno dei due sicuramente sa che è a termine, non sa quando, magari quando si stufa o non trova altro. Magari l'altro invece non lo sa. 
O ha dei termini diversi.
Come si può dire ad un'amante, e *contemporaneamente*: dai finiamola qui, baci e abbracci?
Seguono infinite sfaccettature: 
-tu mi avevi detto che lasciavi tua moglie
-tu mi avevi detto che mi volevi bene
-no, dai, continuiamo, tanto solo per sesso... (e quindi siamo ai livelli della moto)
-ecc...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvero ho avuto una relazione in cui non è mai entrata la parola amore ma sicuramente non mi sono sentita importante quanto una moto. La via di mezzo esiste.....


ahhaha brava Farfalla..adesso ti becchi l'anatema anche tu..non lo sai che gli amanti sono innamorati persi delle mogli degli altri???????non dormono pensando all'ammmmmmmooooore,pero'si scopano le mogli e se le tengono strette..chissa'perche'...io per la moto non provo simpatia e aun pochino di affetto..


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Allo stesso modo penso che nelle relazioni tra amanti ci possa essere affetto, stima e rispetto anche senza amore. E che ci si possa dire arrivederci con tatto e delicatezza.*


*
Sì, ma se è chiaro dall'inizio, e entrambi hanno questa consapevolezza.*
Come si può *in genere* dirsi arrivederci con tatto e delicatezza? *Inizi tu?* E io che faccio? Accetto?
Ma se volevo continuare?
O inizia l'altro e tu rimani male?
Evidentemente se lo si accetta, non era proprio nulla di speciale per entrambi il rapporto. A me capitò con una amica.
Dico la verità: non mi importava nulla di lei, e per lei idem. Così è molto più facile.

Poi, secondo me, quando ci sono sentimenti di mezzo, la relazione tra amici è molto meno complicata di quella amorosa.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma chi lo da il termine?
> In realtà non vi è un termine. Uno dei due sicuramente sa che è a termine, non sa quando, magari quando si stufa o non trova altro. Magari l'altro invece non lo sa.
> O ha dei termini diversi.
> Come si può dire ad un'amante, e *contemporaneamente*: dai finiamola qui, baci e abbracci?
> ...


Non lo so. Magari chi sta dal'altra parte può illuminarci Andy .


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so. Magari chi sta dal'altra parte può illuminarci Andy .


Io non sapevo di essere amante.
Alla fine, a tutti gli effetti lo sono stato.
Oramai mi sono trovato.
E sai cosa pensavo?
*Il cazzo che tu torni da tuo marito. Tu rimani con me...*
E di sicuro anche se sapevo dall'inizio di essere un amante, perchè ero innamorato.
Ma il termine non l'avevo posto io.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mah, io penso che anche prendendo la cosa alla leggera si possa agire nel rispetto dell'altro.
> 
> Voglio dire, io ho amiche e amici carissimi, a cui voglio un bene profondo e che tratto sempre con affetto.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> *
> Sì, ma se è chiaro dall'inizio, e entrambi hanno questa consapevolezza.*
> Come si può *in genere* dirsi arrivederci con tatto e delicatezza? *Inizi tu?* E io che faccio? Accetto?
> Ma se volevo continuare?
> ...



Io non ho detto che non ci sia sofferenza. Ma c'è modo e modo di viverla, questa sofferenza.

Una storia tra amanti è un po' come un film di cui si conosce già il finale. E non è l'unico caso.

Ci sono tante situazioni nella vita in cui si vive serenamente una relazione a termine. Tante occasioni in cui una persona entra nella tua vita regalandoti esperienze, emozioni e insegnamenti e poi se ne va.

La vita è fatta di continui distacchi e abbandoni. Certo, si soffre. Ma fa parte del pacchetto. Non è che la sofferenza sia sempre imputabile a qualcuno. E non è che vada sempre associata al rancore e al risentimento.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che non ci sia sofferenza. Ma c'è modo e modo di viverla, questa sofferenza.
> 
> Una storia tra amanti è un po' come un film di cui si conosce già il finale. E non è l'unico caso.
> 
> ...


Sì Sole ma bisognerebbe dirsele prima queste cose. E mi sa che in tanti casi invece si giochi sul dire non dire. Per andare a segno più rapidamente .


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Sole ma bisognerebbe dirsele prima queste cose. E mi sa che in tanti casi invece si giochi sul dire non dire. Per andare a segno più rapidamente .


Su questo hai più che ragione.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Sole ma bisognerebbe dirsele prima queste cose. E mi sa che in tanti casi invece si giochi sul dire non dire. Per andare a segno più rapidamente .


Tempo fa, da qualche parte, raccontai la mia esperienza con il Brasile e la Russia, forse Sole se ne ricorda D). Rapportarmi con loro con l'usuale gentilezza, umanità, simpatia, tatto, rispetto e tutto quello che ve pare, che dovrebbero essere dovuti a qualsiasi essere umano, nessuno escluso, con il quale s'interagisce, ha fatto in modo che loro ancora si ricordino del mio compleanno e che non perdano occasione di farmi gli auguri a tutte le feste comandate.

Lothar, lo sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne intorno alla passera ? Donna. Per definizione essere umano.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tempo fa, da qualche parte, raccontai la mia esperienza con il Brasile e la Russia, forse Sole se ne ricorda D). Rapportarmi con loro con l'usuale gentilezza, umanità, simpatia, tatto, rispetto e tutto quello che ve pare, che dovrebbero essere dovuti a qualsiasi essere umano, nessuno escluso, con il quale s'interagisce, ha fatto in modo che loro ancora si ricordino del mio compleanno e che non perdano occasione di farmi gli auguri a tutte le feste comandate.
> 
> Lothar, lo sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne intorno alla passera ? Donna. Per definizione essere umano.


ho un'amico che mi da'dell'invornito,lui ne ha 3 o 4 di amanti,dice''Lothar l'amore e'proprio la passera''...

Voi sfottete pure,ma ci siamo parlati chiaro,nessun futuro possibile..ma lo dico solo io...e voi mi ''sparate''


----------



## Siria (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè forse avete messo i puntini sulle i dall'inizio. Ma è raro che accada in certe relazioni fugaci. Uno dei due è ingannato.
> Se la relazione non è fugace, e non vi entra la parola amore... è una falsa relazione. Stiamo così, giusto per...


Sono d'accordo, nel mio caso sono stata ingannata, lui diceva che si sarebbe separato, addirittura che qualche anno prima di comune accordo avevano fatto le pratiche della separazione ma poi tutto e' rientrato e hanno riprovato..
Ma il punto e' che la parola amore in queste relazioni non tarda ad arrivare, d'altronde non siamo animali che si accoppiano per procreare e arrivederci. Metti il bisogno di amore di una come me uscita da una separazione con le ossa rotte, non cerco attenuanti ma bisogna esserci dentro per capire, si presenta lui sulla cinquantina, affascinante, simpatico, con i giusti modi e tac. mi sono sentita una regina, lentamente riusciva a colmare il mio bisogno d'amore e io ne ero felice. Mi sono accorta di essermene innamorata, il mio pensiero era solo per lui e lui intanto mi illudeva. Lui sapeva di mentirmi e continuava a farlo e io mi facevo infinocchiare dalle sue parole. In queste relazioni credo che non si possa iniziare con l'intento che sia una relazione fugace e chi lo fa' mente a se stesso. Su questo forum leggo di amanti che hanno relazioni leggere e non provano alcun tipo di sentimento, non ci credo, non e' possibile, dopo un periodo breve o lungo che sia ci si innamora, poi l'orgoglio e' maschio...ma provate a stare distanti senza sentirle per una settimana e poi vi renderete conto...io lo avevo lasciato e' durata 10 giorni ma poi e' tornato giurando di amarmi, quello che blocca gli uomini nel prendere una decisione e' lasciare le comodita' acquisite, il calore di una famiglia, lo status acquisito, la paura del nuovo. Ma se una donna e' libera come me non puo' fare l'amante a vita, non mi accontento, voglio vivere l'altro quotidianamente. Per una botta e via ci sono le putt... con 50/100 euro vi togliete le voglie e non avrete scrupoli di coscenza, si dice che la donna che costa di meno e' quella che si paga...


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> Per una botta e via ci sono le putt... con 50/100 euro vi togliete le voglie e non avrete scrupoli di coscenza, si dice che la donna che costa di meno e' quella che si paga...


Sono convinto che molti di quelli che tradiscono, non provando nulla, e avendo un'amante... se possono e ne hanno l'occasione vanno *anche* con la prostituta di turno. Magari il cui numero è girato da amici...
E' la voglia di femmina.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono convinto che molti di quelli che tradiscono, non provando nulla, e avendo un'amante... se possono e ne hanno l'occasione vanno *anche* con la prostituta di turno. Magari il cui numero è girato da amici...
> E' la voglia di femmina.


Andy uno dei piaceri del tradimento e'doverla conquistare,una da strada non e'conquista,e'squallore inarrabile.


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Andy uno dei piaceri del tradimento e'doverla conquistare,una da strada non e'conquista,e'squallore inarrabile.


Sì, non dico tutti, ma tanti.

Una volta ricordo di un mio amico, che tradiva la ragazza, che andò con una prostituta nera, ai margini di una statale.
Ci chiamò la sera, dopo il "fattaccio": cazzo, già era buio, poi lei nera... non vedevo il buco!!! E tutti a ridere...

Un amico di mio padre una volta si portò anche una da strada in auto. Coglionazzo, rimase il pacco dei preservativi in macchina e lo trovò la moglie...

Poi ci sono quelle fini da albergo. Hanno giri di clienti, anche insospettabili, clamoroso. Eppure quelle non si conquistano. Ma tradisci lo stesso.


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Andy uno dei piaceri del tradimento e'doverla conquistare,una da strada non e'conquista,e'squallore inarrabile.


Ma tanto è solo "una passera", come dici tu, no? Solo che devi metter mano al portafogli, qua la differenza. Ma ripensandoci... figurati se son degne di 50 euro.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho un'amico che mi da'dell'invornito,lui ne ha 3 o 4 di amanti,dice''Lothar l'amore e'proprio la passera''...
> 
> Voi sfottete pure,ma ci siamo parlati chiaro,nessun futuro possibile..ma lo dico solo io...e voi mi ''sparate''


Ma qui nessuno, o almeno non io, stà in qualche modo condannando l'amore per la passera. Non è che a me faccia schifo. Però le passere hanno un viziaccio maledetto: se ne vanno in giro con una donna intorno.
Il discorso patti chiari amicizia lunga è doveroso e sacrosanto* in certe contingenze*, e da quel punto di vista ce ne fossero di Lothar come te in giro. Non è per questo che ti si spara
Però se tu, dopo aver usufruito (?) dei favori di quell'apparato femminile a nord delle ginocchia e a sud dell'ombelico, ti alzi ti rivesti e te vai a casa, perchè la funzione di quell'apparato si è esaurita con lo svuotamento del tuo, non puoi permetterti di chiamare invorniti, come spesso ti ho sentito fare, quelli che magari amano intrattenersi con la portatrice sana di passera semplicmente a conoscerla, dimostrando, gentilezza, tatto, e perchè no, anche del puro e semplice affetto. Fino a prova contraria anche Gesù Cristo, dimostrò affetto a quella gran puttana della Maddalena.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mah, io penso che anche prendendo la cosa alla leggera si possa agire nel rispetto dell'altro.
> 
> Voglio dire, io ho amiche e amici carissimi, a cui voglio un bene profondo e che tratto sempre con affetto.
> 
> ...


Non vivi nel paese delle favole é vosí anche per me


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma tanto è solo "una passera", come dici tu, no? Solo che devi metter mano al portafogli, qua la differenza. Ma ripensandoci... figurati se son degne di 50 euro.


Comunque sfido chiunque a non farci un pensiero: l'amico ti dice che è bellissima, provocante e fa girare la testa.
Ecco il numero, in albergo, 200euro+camera...
Proprio così squallido?
E' così che il giro dei clienti si gonfia...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho un'amico che mi da'dell'invornito,lui ne ha 3 o 4 di amanti,dice''Lothar l'amore e'proprio la passera''...
> 
> Voi sfottete pure,ma ci siamo parlati chiaro,nessun futuro possibile..ma lo dico solo io...e voi mi ''sparate''


Lothar nessuno ti spara perché non c'é futuro ti si spara perché mostri una totale i differenza per queste donne, perché le tratti come oggetti. Tutto qui...


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque sfido chiunque a non farci un pensiero: l'amico ti dice che è bellissima, provocante e fa girare la testa.
> Ecco il numero, in albergo, 200euro+camera...
> Proprio così squallido?
> E' così che il giro dei clienti si gonfia...


Boh, sarà che di ragazze bellissime da sembrare finte, provocanti e che fan girare la testa ne ho avute pure io, sempre e solo per divertimento, mai niente di serio con donne del genere. E l'essere umano è fatto così: vuole sempre proprio quello che non può avere. 

Grazie, ma passo il biglietto col numero al mio collega che è sempre a caccia.


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

Io, purtroppo, credo più nel mondo dipinto da Lothar, che in tutto questo favoleggiare sull'amore, quando c'è un tradimento.
Sarò io...


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io, purtroppo, credo più nel mondo dipinto da Lothar, che in tutto questo favoleggiare sull'amore, quando c'è un tradimento.
> Sarò io...


Ma infatti io sapessi quanti ne conosco di Lothar! La realtà spesso e volentieri gira proprio come la descrive lui eh!


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Boh, sarà che di ragazze bellissime da sembrare finte, provocanti e che fan girare la testa ne ho avute pure io, sempre e solo per divertimento, mai niente di serio con donne del genere. E l'essere umano è fatto così: vuole sempre proprio quello che non può avere.
> 
> Grazie, ma passo il biglietto col numero al mio collega che è sempre a caccia.


Magari noi siamo giovani e ci frega poco di queste cose.
Magari per noi è meglio spendere quei soldi su cose concrete e divertenti.
Magari poi ti sposi, hai un lavoro economicamente molto redditizio, vai in giacca e cravatta... poi c'è il convegno... quella città... quel paese... non ti conosce nessuno...
Magari la escort che va solo con uomini di una certa estrazione sociale... che è disposta anche a farsi mangiare...
Magari è quel giro di amici che te lo dicono proprio perchè sanno che tu lo faresti...
Magari...
Quanti se...


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Magari noi siamo giovani e ci frega poco di queste cose.
> Magari per noi è meglio spendere quei soldi su cose concrete e divertenti.
> Magari poi ti sposi, hai un lavoro economicamente molto redditizio, vai in giacca e cravatta... poi c'è il convegno... quella città... quel paese... non ti conosce nessuno...
> Magari la escort che va solo con uomini di una certa estrazione sociale... che è disposta anche a farsi mangiare...
> ...


Vero vero, sapessi quanti altri se!

A me per primo è capitato e ho fatto 'passo', perché non mi piace quel mondo lì con il quale di tanto in tanto mi confronto per lavoro e non per eventi piacevoli. 

Comunque ho notato che la maggior parte di quelli che si lasciano trasportare in maniera beata nel paese dei balocchi hanno dai 45 in su...


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

A proposito.
Stamani stavo andando a casa per sistemare le ultime cose prima della partenza.
Mi trovo sempre a passare per una stradina molto isolata per evitare la città e il traffico.
Faccio una curva e in un piazzale nascosto agli occhi del mondo (dove la notte è pomiciopoli) erano ferme due auto: lei che scendeva dalla macchina di lui, bacino, e poi se ne vanno, con lei che accelera e lo distanzia, mi sorpassa e si mette davanti...

Quanti cazzo ne stanno...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Sole ma bisognerebbe dirsele prima queste cose. E mi sa che in tanti casi invece si giochi sul dire non dire. Per andare a segno più rapidamente .



In molti casi le cose si dicono prima ma per questo o per l'altro poi c'è spesso uno che si fa castelli in aria ....


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Vero vero, sapessi quanti altri se!
> 
> A me per primo è capitato e ho fatto 'passo', perché non mi piace quel mondo lì con il quale di tanto in tanto mi confronto per lavoro e non per eventi piacevoli.
> 
> Comunque ho notato che la maggior parte di quelli che si lasciano trasportare in maniera beata nel paese dei balocchi hanno dai 45 in su...


Un collega faceva spesso trasferte in Russia con i dirigenti della sua azienda, per avere contatti con altre aziende del luogo.
Mi raccontava che proprio i dirigenti di queste altre aziende, come ospitalità, mettevano a disposizione le signorine... e i suoi capi ci sguazzavano allegramente...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Comunque ho notato che la maggior parte di quelli che si lasciano trasportare in maniera beata nel paese dei balocchi hanno dai 45 in su...


Lo dici tu. Il cliente tipo della escort di un certo livello, è proprio l'uomo che non avrebbe problema alcuno a trovarsi una donna in modi "canonici".


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Un collega faceva spesso trasferte in Russia con i dirigenti della sua azienda, per avere contatti con altre aziende del luogo.
> Mi raccontava che proprio i dirigenti di queste altre aziende, come ospitalità, mettevano a disposizione le signorine... e i suoi capi ci sguazzavano allegramente...


Sì vero, io mi riferivo proprio alla Russia sai? Quello è il paese dei balocchi per eccellenza e non a caso la meta preferita per le trasferte!

Conosco uno che a furia di trasfertine s'è creato una seconda famiglia. 

In effetti ritorni in Italia che sei veramente ubriaco!!


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

Mi sa che ora tutte le mogli in questo forum, che hanno i mariti che vanno in Russia, inizieranno a indagare e fare domande


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Mi sa che ora tutte le mogli in questo forum, che hanno i mariti che vanno in Russia, inizieranno a indagare e fare domande


Hahaha ma fanno bene. Che poi oggettivamente parlando mica sono notevoli solo le donnine che mettono a disposizione per rendere più piacevole il soggiorno... Per strada puó diventare un delirio, specie se sei in giro con i tuoi colleghi in piena crisi di mezza età, sposati da trentanni con la fidanzata del liceo! 
Io sono uscito con una ragazza russa per un paio di mesi e mi diceva 'ma perché gli italiani guardano le ragazze dell'est come aliene?'. Dopo aver visto le reazioni e sentito i commenti dei professionisti in trasferta chi si stupisce più?

Indagate mogli, indagate! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra questo? Non ti piacciono le donne?


No tutte eh?
Ho sempre detto il 20%, per il resto del'80%...
Mi innervosiscono eh?
Sai che marasma se mi piacessero tutte...sai che lavoro?

Ma cavoli è questo che ho esperito eh?
Il mondo femminile non è il fronte unito di figain fiamme seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Ti spiego...
Io ho bisogno di una pornodiva...
Mi troverò tot donne che dicono noi donne non siamo oggetti sessuali...e tot donne che mi dicono ehi Conte...qual'è il cachet...che la faccio io la pornodiva...eh?

A me piacciono solo le donne...che vanno pazze per certe cose con me...no?

MK....ho già amato una donna che mi faceva uscire pazzo pur di non darmela...
COme dicono da noi ci ho provato ma non mi sono trovato...
Go provà ma non me so catà...

Il mio guaio è sempre stato questo...
Faccio l'integerrimo e quelle che piacciono a me mi stanno distante con un atteggiamento da...ah noi non siamo donne per lui...
Faccio quello che sono e quelle che piacciono a me fanno festa no?

E che problemi ci sono?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma chi lo da il termine?
> In realtà non vi è un termine. Uno dei due sicuramente sa che è a termine, non sa quando, magari quando si stufa o non trova altro. Magari l'altro invece non lo sa.
> O ha dei termini diversi.
> Come si può dire ad un'amante, e *contemporaneamente*: dai finiamola qui, baci e abbracci?
> ...


Il termine arriva quando decidi di terminare ....
non sempre collima con tutti questo termine .....ma io ho deciso di uscire dai giochi e arrivederci a tutti....
Non sto dicendo che sia semplice ,ma per evitare di andare a metterti in situazioni spiacevoli devi dire stop....
Il "tu mi avevi detto" sono cose a  cui di aggrappi per cercare di convincere l'altro a cambiare idea...
Io ti avevo detto ma ora ho cambiato idea ...e allora? non si può?
Non è detto che se io dico che mi piace la pasta alforno arriva un giorno che invece non la voglio  piu mangiare no?
E non è detto che non la voglio più mangiare per sempre ....ora non la voglio ma domani chissa?
Quindi ti dico non cucinarmi più la pasta al forno che per ora mi rende indigesto....
Ma io te l'ho cucinata con amore quindi la mangi
Bhe allora la mangio ma sappi che mi fa schifo ....
Il termine è questo capire che il quel momento l'altro ha bisogno di altro senza discussioni inutili....
Questo per me .....


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Hahaha ma fanno bene. Che poi oggettivamente parlando mica sono notevoli solo le donnine che mettono a disposizione per rendere più piacevole il soggiorno... Per strada puó diventare un delirio, specie se sei in giro con i tuoi colleghi in piena crisi di mezza età, sposati da trentanni con la fidanzata del liceo!
> Io sono uscito con una ragazza russa per un paio di mesi e mi diceva 'ma perché gli italiani guardano le ragazze dell'est come aliene?'. Dopo aver visto le reazioni e sentito i commenti dei professionisti in trasferta chi si stupisce più?
> 
> Indagate mogli, indagate! :carneval:


Molti anni fa un mio amico andò in trasferta in Sardegna con tanti colleghi ingegneri.
Mi ha detto che era un porcaio...
Molti tranquillamente sposati.
Lui fidanzato, ma anch'egli si diede da fare.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Molti anni fa un mio amico andò in trasferta in Sardegna con tanti colleghi ingegneri.
> Mi ha detto che era un porcaio...
> Molti tranquillamente sposati.
> Lui fidanzato, ma anch'egli si diede da fare.


Madai Andy in sardegna stanno capre e pecore...eh?


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il termine arriva quando decidi di terminare ....
> non sempre collima con tutti questo termine .....ma io ho deciso di uscire dai giochi e arrivederci a tutti....
> Non sto dicendo che sia semplice ,ma per evitare di andare a metterti in situazioni spiacevoli devi dire stop....
> Il "tu mi avevi detto" sono cose a  cui di aggrappi per cercare di convincere l'altro a cambiare idea...
> ...


Certo si può ma tu per me sarai sempre una persona *inaffidabile *per iniziare una relazione, dalle parole facili. E si deve accettare. Te ne eredni conto quando un altro poi fa la stessa cosa a te, no?
Non posso pensarlo anche io?


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Madai Andy in sardegna stanno capre e pecore...eh?


Ma non *dentro *Cagliari...


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non *dentro *Cagliari...


Ma niente di paragonabile all'estero. Che vuoi che ci sia in Sardegna? Prendi i paesi scandinavi, lì nessuno vuole andarci, oh: 'maaa non sarebbe meglio Praga?'


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma niente di paragonabile all'estero. Che vuoi che ci sia in Sardegna? Prendi i paesi scandinavi, lì nessuno vuole andarci, oh: 'maaa non sarebbe meglio Praga?'


Non ci sono stato di persona in Sardegna, ma certo le donne dell'est sono tra le più belle del mondo, se non le più belle.


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Mi sa che ora tutte le mogli in questo forum, che hanno i mariti che vanno in Russia, inizieranno a indagare e fare domande


Le tranquillizzo io.

Tranquille mogli, non c'è bisogno di andare in Russia per scopare. I vostri mariti possono scopare gratis e a pagamento anche qui. Basta un clic.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Le tranquillizzo io.
> 
> Tranquille mogli, non c'è bisogno di andare in Russia per scopare. I vostri mariti possono scopare gratis e a pagamento anche qui. Basta un clic.


QUi?
C'è una sezione apposita nascosta per noi mariti?
Con un clic e si scopa gratis?
Dai Sole dove clicco?
Ti voglio subito eh? Immantinente!


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma tanto è solo "una passera", come dici tu, no? Solo che devi metter mano al portafogli, qua la differenza. Ma ripensandoci... figurati se son degne di 50 euro.


Buonasera lucertolastro
E brutto,squallido,pericoloso...non so tu o voi,ma io adoro i preliminari,il resto lo faccio perche'debbo,con una zoccola a pagamento come fai scusa???Loro poi cercano soldi e riga...l'orgasmo non rientra nelle loro priorita'....
Geko e'un modo di fare sesso che non rientra nella mia filosofia,non lo conosco,potrei avere scritto una cavolata..ma dubito..


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo si può ma tu per me sarai sempre una persona *inaffidabile *per iniziare una relazione, dalle parole facili. E si deve accettare. Te ne eredni conto quando un altro poi fa la stessa cosa a te, no?
> Non posso pensarlo anche io?


Andy dai scolta qua...
[video=youtube;xCFEk6Y8TmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCFEk6Y8TmM[/video]


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ci sono stato di persona in Sardegna, ma certo le donne dell'est sono tra le più belle del mondo, se non le più belle.


Concordo. Comunque non è vero che i paesi scandinavi non fanno presa, Stoccolma è molto di grido, ma mai ospitale come Mosca. Quello è il regno. È questo il sistema, se lo guardi dall'esterno fa anche parecchia tristezza...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera lucertolastro
> E brutto,squallido,pericoloso...non so tu o voi,ma io adoro i preliminari,il resto lo faccio perche'debbo,con una zoccola a pagamento come fai scusa???Loro poi cercano soldi e riga...l'orgasmo non rientra nelle loro priorita'....
> Geko e'un modo di fare sesso che non rientra nella mia filosofia,non lo conosco,potrei avere scritto una cavolata..ma dubito..


EHEHEHEHEHEHHE...e no mio caro...se le capita uno come il mio amico Monteur detto il terrore delle puttane di Lugano...vedi eh?
Lui ha un difetto...non viene...eh?
E finchè il cliente non viene...la prostituta deve lavorare eh?
E si fa la musica dello zingaro che paga...altro che storie!


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Le tranquillizzo io.
> 
> Tranquille mogli, non c'è bisogno di andare in Russia per scopare. I vostri mariti possono scopare gratis e a pagamento anche qui. Basta un clic.



dolce e tenera Sole..illuminami..dove e'?????


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dolce e tenera Sole..illuminami..dove e'?????


Sto cercando dappertutto amico mio...
Dicono che basta dare approvazioni al conte e si palesa la sezione dove cliccare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo si può ma tu per me sarai sempre una persona *inaffidabile *per iniziare una relazione, dalle parole facili. E si deve accettare. Te ne eredni conto quando un altro poi fa la stessa cosa a te, no?
> Non posso pensarlo anche io?


ovvio che puoi pensarlo anche tu.....
Tu per esempio pensi di essere affidabile al 100%?

 Quante persone hai conosciuto veramente di affidabili?
Bhe io poche .....
Quindi per tutto il bene che provo per una persona la mia unica consapevolezza è che questa un giorno uscira dalla mia vita.....
Posso stari vicino comprenderti amarti ecc.....ma l'unica cosa certa è che finira non si  sa come nè quando....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHEHEHEHEHEHHE...e no mio caro...se le capita uno come il mio amico Monteur detto il terrore delle puttane di Lugano...vedi eh?
> Lui ha un difetto...non viene...eh?
> E finchè il cliente non viene...la prostituta deve lavorare eh?
> E si fa la musica dello zingaro che paga...altro che storie!


:mexican:be'amico mio,io credo che sia normale metterci piu'tempo che con la moglie o l'amica..quelle non sono pesci lessi che se ne stanno immobili,si dimenano.ti seguono,le puoi..vabbe'diventa porno,pero'e'un'altra cosa no??Io fci metterei piu'del tua amico...garantito


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

Le parole Conte, le parole.
Io mi riferisco alle parole.
Non posso accettare comunque che una donna me le dica e poi mi risponda che ha cambiato idea.
Sì, puoi cambiare idea, ma prima di parlare pensa. Soprattutto se ragioni in questa maniera.
*Altrimenti sei una donna superficiale che gioca su questo*, solo per tenerti stretto un uomo quando fa comodo a te (perchè le parole son sempre magiche).
E allora? Si viva una storia, si parli del più e del meno. Ma si stia zitti su certi argomenti. 
Magari parlarne quando c'è qualcosa che possa portare a sviluppi seri.

Poi non lamentiamoci perchè uno dice "ma tu mi avevi detto...". Sì, lo avevi detto, non ti vergogni? E ora sbaglia lui a ricordarti quanto le tue parole siano fischi al vento?

E' anche qui l'onestà.

Io non credo ad un amore... che cambia idea.

Non è amore. Non ci credo. Perchè io quando amo, *non *cambio idea. Non mi è mai successo, se non dopo anni di distanza, dopo cui è finita, proprio perchè lei... aveva cambiato idea. Ma semplicemente perchè lei ha voluto che io mi scordassi di lei ed aprissi gli occhi su persone di valore maggiore.


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera lucertolastro
> E brutto,squallido,pericoloso...non so tu o voi,ma io adoro i preliminari,il resto lo faccio perche'debbo,con una zoccola a pagamento come fai scusa???Loro poi cercano soldi e riga...l'orgasmo non rientra nelle loro priorita'....
> Geko e'un modo di fare sesso che non rientra nella mia filosofia,non lo conosco,potrei avere scritto una cavolata..ma dubito..


Buonasera Lothy! 

Non rientra nemmeno nella mia filosofia, io scherzavo. Peró anche se con la tua amante è mero sesso, non dimenticarti mai che prima di una scopata quella lì è una persona. Rispetto reciproco sempre, anche se di lei non me ne puó fregar di meno: questa è la mia filosofia.


----------



## Andy (31 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ovvio che puoi pensarlo anche tu.....
> Tu per esempio pensi di essere affidabile al 100%?
> 
> Quante persone hai conosciuto veramente di affidabili?
> ...


Non puoi riflettere l'affidabilità degli altri su quello che puoi dare tu.


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUi?
> C'è una sezione apposita nascosta per noi mariti?
> Con un clic e si scopa gratis?
> Dai Sole dove clicco?
> Ti voglio subito eh? Immantinente!


Qui in Italia!


----------



## Sole (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *dolce e tenera Sole*..illuminami..dove e'?????


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Buonasera Lothy!
> 
> Non rientra nemmeno nella mia filosofia, io scherzavo. Peró anche se con la tua amante è mero sesso, non dimenticarti mai che prima di una scopata quella lì è una persona. Rispetto reciproco sempre, anche se di lei non me ne puó fregar di meno: questa è la mia filosofia.


Lothy mi mancava..pero'Geko ti bacchetto..se tu studiassi di piu'filosofia lothariana,sapresti che ho sempre sostenuto che tra di noi c'e'stima,attrazione.simpatia,affetto e anche tanto rispetto.
Domani le ho promesso di intervenire,sotto mentite spoglie, qualora una certa persona la prendesse per i didietro.
Non ci guadegnero'un cent..mentre in genere io faccio..tu pagare moneta..tu vede cammello


----------



## elena_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Elena,io parlo con i fatti,ammetto di leggere pochissimo qua',ma uomini innamorati dell'amante,mai apparsi..donne illuse che l'amante sia innamorato e'pieno.Poi e'chiaro che qua'impera il conformismo,e la verita'brucia..


allora vuoi i fatti?
il mio "amante" dice di amarmi e ogni giorno trova il tempo per noi
ogni santo giorno che dio mette in terra
anche solo per una passeggiata, per un caffè, per aspettarmi fuori dal lavoro o per accompagnarmi dal meccanico
e sai perché?
perché lo vuole lui, non perché glielo chiedo io
è profonda amicizia? 
è amore?
è anticonformismo? 
ai posteri l'ardua sentenza eh?



Andy ha detto:


> _Al maschio_, non _del maschio_.
> Se io mi faccio bella ogni mattina, allo spasimo, per piacere ad un uomo, e per cercare di essere una donna guardata per la strada da tanti uomini (anche solo per autoconfidenza)...


ci ho pensato molto, per mesi e mesi
sì, mi sono sentita in competizione con sua moglie e penso spesso a lei come a una donna fortunata
ma sono molto diversa da lei e l'incontro con lui ha accentuato questa diversità
è solo un esempio, ma ho smesso di  truccarmi perché lui dice che sto meglio acqua e sapone
ebbene sua moglie si trucca molto vistosamente...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lothy mi mancava..pero'Geko ti bacchetto..se tu studiassi di piu'filosofia lothariana,sapresti che ho sempre sostenuto che tra di noi c'e'stima,attrazione.simpatia,affetto e anche tanto rispetto.
> Domani le ho promesso di intervenire,sotto mentite spoglie, qualora una certa persona la prendesse per i didietro.
> Non ci guadegnero'un cent..mentre in genere io faccio..tu pagare moneta..tu vede cammello


Lothar è il minimo per quel che mi riguarda
Ma se le fosse successo quello che è successo al mio amante tu che avresti fatto?


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

Siria ha detto:


> ...io lo avevo lasciato e' durata 10 giorni ma poi e' tornato giurando di amarmi, quello che blocca gli uomini nel prendere una decisione e' lasciare le comodita' acquisite, il calore di una famiglia, lo status acquisito, la paura del nuovo. Ma se una donna e' libera come me non puo' fare l'amante a vita, non mi accontento, voglio vivere l'altro quotidianamente. Per una botta e via ci sono le putt... con 50/100 euro vi togliete le voglie e non avrete scrupoli di coscenza, si dice che la donna che costa di meno e' quella che si paga...


Sì, concordo. Questi ritorni poi non li sopporto. Mi raccomando adesso tieni duro eh.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In molti casi le cose si dicono prima ma per questo o per l'altro poi c'è spesso uno che si fa castelli in aria ....


Se parli di uomini posso capire.


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvero ho avuto una relazione in cui non è mai entrata la parola amore ma sicuramente non mi sono sentita importante quanto una moto. La via di mezzo esiste.....


Per mio marito la moto e' molto importante


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar è il minimo per quel che mi riguarda
> Ma se le fosse successo quello che è successo al mio amante tu che avresti fatto?


Purtroppo e'sfortunata,ogni tanto ha qualche guaio di salute..cavolate,pero'considera che vive con altre studentesse,in pratica e'sola..io mi sono sempre offerto di aiutarla..ma e'piu'dura di me.lei''non ha bisogno''..
Mi preoccupo per lei,le faccio coraggio come ieri,ma intanto da diversi giorni un'altra mi telefona tutti i giorni...non ci esco piu'...cosa sono diventato??


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo e'sfortunata,ogni tanto ha qualche guaio di salute..cavolate,pero'considera che vive con altre studentesse,in pratica e'sola..io mi sono sempre offerto di aiutarla..ma e'piu'dura di me.lei''non ha bisogno''..
> Mi preoccupo per lei,le faccio coraggio come ieri,ma intanto da diversi giorni un'altra mi telefona tutti i giorni...non ci esco piu'..*.cosa sono diventato??*







:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo e'sfortunata,ogni tanto ha qualche guaio di salute..cavolate,pero'considera che vive con altre studentesse,in pratica e'sola..io mi sono sempre offerto di aiutarla..ma e'piu'dura di me.lei''non ha bisogno''..
> Mi preoccupo per lei,le faccio coraggio come ieri,ma intanto da diversi giorni un'altra mi telefona tutti i giorni...non ci esco piu'...cosa sono diventato??


un simpatico confidente telefonico


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un simpatico confidente telefonico


ciao Minerva..sepolta dalla neve anche tu?qua'nevica dalle 12 di ieri....

altro che confidente...sono fortunato questa non cerca l''ammmorre''..ma due ore ogni tanto..


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *ciao Minerva..sepolta dalla neve anche tu?*qua'nevica dalle 12 di ieri....
> 
> altro che confidente...sono fortunato questa non cerca l''ammmorre''..ma due ore ogni tanto..


meno rispetto a voi. 
certo che quest'anno... fra neve, terremoto e alluvioni stiamo avvicinandoci alla profezia dei maja:unhappyarriveranno pure le cavallette?)


ma queste donne ad ore ....ne hai stima?


----------



## Carola (1 Febbraio 2012)

a ore che significa scusa?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno rispetto a voi.
> certo che quest'anno... fra neve, terremoto e alluvioni stiamo avvicinandoci alla profezia dei maja:unhappyarriveranno pure le cavallette?)
> 
> 
> ma queste donne ad ore ....ne hai stima?


e'vero povera bella Genova,sai ha sempre avuto un fascino venirci,sara'il mare,il porto,i carrugi...e il dialetto..creuza de mar..troppo bella...e lui mitico,l'ho conosciuto sai??ascoltarlo parlare,incantava..

Mi ha appena scritto che sono il primo uomo che le dice...bene 2 ore ogni tanto..l'ex..l'ha mollato perche'la voleva vedere di piu'..incredibile!!!
Io non voglio coinvolgimenti sentimentali.cara Minerva,lei pure....si ne ho stima...perche'e'un mio clone...


----------



## Sole (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tempo fa, da qualche parte, raccontai la mia esperienza con il Brasile e la Russia, *forse Sole se ne ricorda* D). Rapportarmi con loro con l'usuale gentilezza, umanità, simpatia, tatto, rispetto e tutto quello che ve pare, che dovrebbero essere dovuti a qualsiasi essere umano, nessuno escluso, con il quale s'interagisce, ha fatto in modo che loro ancora si ricordino del mio compleanno e che non perdano occasione di farmi gli auguri a tutte le feste comandate.
> 
> Lothar, lo sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne intorno alla passera ? *Donna. Per definizione essere umano*.


Eh sì.

Tuba, se non fossi già sposata, ti chiederei la mano


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> 
> Tuba, se non fossi già sposata, ti chiederei la mano



Mettiti in coda


----------



## Sole (1 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mettiti in coda


E ti pareva.

Ma è possibile qui interagire con un uomo senza che qualcuna si metta in mezzo  ?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> 
> Tuba, se non fossi già sposata, ti chiederei la mano





farfalla ha detto:


> Mettiti in coda


Si, ma senza complicazioni sentimentali  Mica stiamo a fare gli invorniti qui


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Ma è possibile qui interagire con un uomo senza che qualcuna si metta in mezzo  ?


Guarda che quella che si è messa in mezzo sei tu.......Io è una vita che dico che è l'UOMO da sposare


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, ma senza complicazioni sentimentali  Mica stiamo a fare gli invorniti qui


Cioè ti sposiamo senza complicazioni sentimentali.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (1 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè ti sposiamo senza complicazioni sentimentali.....
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lothar, il Maestro, insegna anche questo


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar, il Maestro, insegna anche questo


ahahahah Sole se sono maestro io....poi comunque teniamo ben distinto un matrimonio,dalla storiella futile con l'amante


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah Sole se sono maestro io....poi comunque teniamo ben distinto un matrimonio,dalla storiella *futile *con l'amante


Se è futile, 'zzo te le fai a fare ?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se è futile, 'zzo te le fai a fare ?


Ho appena avuto una grande soddisfazione,mi ha appena scritto..finalmente uno che non le canta....
La storia tra amanti deve essere cosi',futile,ci si vede ogni tanto,poi si torna a casina e per 10-15gg stop


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho appena avuto una grande soddisfazione,mi ha appena scritto..finalmente uno che non le canta....
> La storia tra amanti deve essere cosi',futile,ci si vede ogni tanto,poi si torna a casina e per 10-15gg stop


Non capirò mia il senso di tutto questo....
Mi lasci sempre la sensazione che lei o un'altra nonfarebbe differenza, e questo è molto triste


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capirò mia il senso di tutto questo....
> Mi lasci sempre la sensazione che lei o un'altra nonfarebbe differenza, e questo è molto triste



 l'affinita socio-culturale e mentale c'e',se l'incontro va bene,dove e'la tristezza?forse perche'abbiamo il coraggio di dire,divertiamoci senza complicazioni??


----------



## EWY (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'affinita socio-culturale e mentale c'e',se l'incontro va bene,dove e'la tristezza?forse perche'abbiamo il coraggio di dire,divertiamoci senza complicazioni??


E' un po' come fare un giro sulle montagne russe....nuovo giro nuova corsa.....e non si paga nemmeno il biglietto perche' quello lo paga il marito...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> E' un po' come fare un giro sulle montagne russe....nuovo giro nuova corsa.....e non si paga nemmeno il biglietto perche' quello lo paga il marito...


Suo marito,come sempre non voglio neanche sapere come si chiama.e poi non e'la prima volta che lo fa'becco..certo se tutti facessero come noi,il sito non esisterebbe.........


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> E' un po' come fare un giro sulle montagne russe....nuovo giro nuova corsa.....e non si paga nemmeno il biglietto perche' quello lo paga il marito...


Abbiate la decenza di non tirare in mezzo i mariti di quelle che vi scopate, sempre che ve le scopiate ovviamente e non siete tutta una chiacchiera e distintivo.

Scusate ma oggi gira così


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'affinita socio-culturale e mentale c'e',se l'incontro va bene,dove e'la tristezza?forse perche'abbiamo il coraggio di dire,divertiamoci senza complicazioni??


La tristezza, per me, sta nel fatto che tradisci tua moglie per la semplice scopata e che non fa differenza con chi lo fai......ma tanto non riuscirò mai a fartelo capire.....

Pensa se da qualche parte c'è uno che si porta a letto tua moglie e dice di te quello che tu dici di lui.....


----------



## EWY (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Abbiate la decenza di non tirare in mezzo i mariti di quelle che vi scopate, sempre che ve le scopiate ovviamente e non siete tutta una chiacchiera e distintivo.
> 
> Scusate ma oggi gira così


Mi scuso se involontariamente ho mancato di delicatezza, lei mi ha confidato che il marito la trascura ecc., io ho compensato il suo vuoto affettivo...sono un benefattore? non credo, riesco a completarla come donna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Mi scuso se involontariamente ho mancato di delicatezza, lei mi ha confidato che il marito la trascura ecc., io ho compensato il suo vuoto affettivo...sono un benefattore? non credo, riesco a completarla come donna.


Ma Domineiddio quando imparerete che certe frasi... le usiamo SEMPRE perche voi ci cascate SEMPRE!!!


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Domineiddio quando imparerete che certe frasi... le usiamo SEMPRE perche voi ci cascate SEMPRE!!!


:mexican:


----------



## EWY (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Domineiddio quando imparerete che certe frasi... le usiamo SEMPRE perche voi ci cascate SEMPRE!!!



Tutto sommato si cade in due....l'importante e' rialzarsi al momento giusto


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> E' un po' come fare un giro sulle montagne russe....nuovo giro nuova corsa.....e non si paga nemmeno il biglietto perche' quello lo paga il marito...





Destra, destra, sinistra, sinistra
avanti, indietro, avanti, avanti, avanti!

Quando scende il sole e si fa sera
come sempre c’è chi spera
nel domani che verrà
in questa notte fatta per sognare
è troppo presto per dormire
facciamo che si va.

Poi c’è qualcuno che t’invita
a ballare in comitiva un ballo sensual
muovi il bacino con ardore perchè
pronti, cantate ccon me! hue! hue!

Pinguino! Piedino! Saltino!
Bacino! Pancino! Bum! Bum!
Pinguino! Piedino! Saltino!
Bacino! Pancino! Bum! Bum!

Adesso che ti senti coinvolta
hai davanti un Jhon Travolta
che ti sconvolgerà
questo è proprio il ballo del pinguino
se volerà un bacino
che male mai sarà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Tutto sommato si cade in due....l'importante e' rialzarsi al momento giusto


Oh certo, ma all'ultimo che mi ha detto che ho i più begli occhi che lui abbia mai visto io mica ho creduto, eh? Perchè so che è una frase che usate SEMPRE voi...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Domineiddio quando imparerete che certe frasi... le usiamo SEMPRE perche voi ci cascate SEMPRE!!!


Ciao Sbri...come va'li'??qua',come sempre,la neve e'piu munifica.direi passati i 35cm... e mica smette.sapessi come mi sono divertito a fare i controsterzi nella neve....

la mia nuova amica,mi ha detto..piu'o meno la stessa frase....


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh certo, ma all'ultimo che mi ha detto che ho i più begli occhi che lui abbia mai visto io mica ho creduto, eh? Perchè so che è una frase che usate SEMPRE voi...


Sbriciolata, hai i più bei serpenti che abbia mai visto


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Minerva..sepolta dalla neve anche tu?qua'nevica dalle 12 di ieri....
> 
> altro che confidente...sono fortunato questa non cerca l''ammmorre''..ma due ore ogni tanto..


Grazie per oggi amico mio...
Mi hai dato le giuste dritte...
Ma hai ragione tu...si incazzano quando dici la verità...
Intanto pensiamo cosa fare di geko...no?

View attachment 4437

Nella foto Lothar e Conte parlano del lucertolastro...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tristezza, per me, sta nel fatto che tradisci tua moglie per la semplice scopata e che non fa differenza con chi lo fai......ma tanto non riuscirò mai a fartelo capire.....
> 
> Pensa se da qualche parte c'è uno che si porta a letto tua moglie e dice di te quello che tu dici di lui.....


Ma insomma basta eh?
La finisci di fare la pecola e la morale al mio amico Lothar?
Sei per caso invidiosa eh?
Intanto lui se la spassa e non va certo a insegnare agli altri come devono vivere eh?
Ci sono cose che non capisce...perchè NON esistono eh?

Ma porco can è come dire a un lupo...stai attento che l'agnello ti morde...eh?
Figuriamoci se Lothar si fa di certe paturnie eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Destra, destra, sinistra, sinistra
> avanti, indietro, avanti, avanti, avanti!
> 
> Quando scende il sole e si fa sera
> ...


QUi e là
suegiù
o la va
o la spacca...
Miao.

Facile dire gatto finchè non ce l'hai nel sacco...
Frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri...come va'li'??qua',come sempre,la neve e'piu munifica.direi passati i 35cm... e mica smette.sapessi come mi sono divertito a fare i controsterzi nella neve....
> 
> la mia nuova amica,mi ha detto..piu'o meno la stessa frase....


Ma ti rendi conto Lothar?
Là a litigare a padova con una tizia...che vuole andare a bologna eh?
Le dico...ma lascia perdere...non vedi che tempaccio...ora sento un amico del posto eh?
Niente eh le ho dipinto gli scenari più apocalittici...niente eh?
Sai cosa ha fatto l'invornita dopo una scenetta...ma io lo amo...mi manca...mi aspetta è ammmmorreee...
Ha preso un treno eh?
Hai capito?

Poi la sento al telefono con l'amichetto e dice...si caro, viviamoci...

Hai capito Lothar?
Viviamoci...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma basta eh?
> La finisci di fare la pecola e la morale al mio amico Lothar?
> Sei per caso invidiosa eh?
> Intanto lui se la spassa e non va certo a insegnare agli altri come devono vivere eh?
> ...



allora amico ho la fortuna di avere trovato,forse perche'non ci siamo visti,una Donna Importante,gran cultura e intelligenza,e'un piacere parlarle,una che non vuole l'amante''innamorato''del suo'ammmmmorrrre''.ma cose piu'tangibili. e Farfalla invece di dire ''bella botta di sedere Lothar''...mi fa'la predica...ma dove siamo amico...al Suorificio.net??


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Domineiddio quando imparerete che certe frasi... le usiamo SEMPRE perche voi ci cascate SEMPRE!!!


:up:

nello stesso momento in cui impareranno che siamo SEMPRE noi a decidere...anche se gli facciamo credere che sono stati loro a farci cadere nella loro tela...


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> nello stesso momento in cui impareranno che siamo SEMPRE noi a decidere...anche se gli facciamo credere che sono stati loro a farci cadere nella loro tela...



Su questo dissento.

Prendi una coppia e chiedi a lei: "Che impressione ti fece lui quando lo incontrasti per la prima volta ?" la risposta molto spesso è: "Guarda in realtà mi stava pure un pò antipatico, a dire la viertà mi piaceva molto di più l'amico che era con lui."

Vai da lui e gli chiedi: "Cos'hai pensato la prima volta che l'hai vista ?", la risposta 9  su 10 è: "Io a questa me la devo scopare" 

E allora.....chi è che decide ? Eeeeehhhh ?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma basta eh?
> La finisci di fare la pecola e la morale al mio amico Lothar?
> Sei per caso invidiosa eh?
> Intanto lui se la spassa e non va certo a insegnare agli altri come devono vivere eh?
> ...


Io non faccio la morale a nessuno e non leggo di nessuno che vuole insegnare niente a nessuno..Ribalta il discorso, lui non capisce chi non tradisce. Devo ancora capire perchè lui è libero di dare degli invorniti agli altri e nessuno si può permettere di dire che il suo stile di vita può risultare triste a qualcuno.
Mica sto cercando di convertirlo. Per quel che mi riguarda è liberissimo di vivere come meglio crede.
Conte te lo scrivo a caratteri cubitali se vuoi: la mia invidia per Lothar e per sua moglie è pari a 0, come credo che sia la sua verso di me.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora amico ho la fortuna di avere trovato,forse perche'non ci siamo visti,una Donna Importante,gran cultura e intelligenza,e'un piacere parlarle,una che non vuole l'amante''innamorato''del suo'ammmmmorrrre''.ma cose piu'tangibili. e Farfalla invece di dire ''bella botta di sedere Lothar''...mi fa'la predica...ma dove siamo amico...al Suorificio.net??


Esporre il mio pensiero non è fare la predica.
Lothar sull'amore tra amanti siamo d'accordissimo te l'ho già detto.
Quindi finiscila. 
Quali sono le cose più tangibili? Che quella sera in chat ha incontrato te e l'ha data a te, altrimenti incontrava un altro e la dava a un altro?


----------



## The Cheater (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Su questo dissento.
> 
> Prendi una coppia e chiedi a lei: "Che impressione ti fece lui quando lo incontrasti per la prima volta ?" la risposta molto spesso è: "Guarda in realtà mi stava pure un pò antipatico, a dire la viertà mi piaceva molto di più l'amico che era con lui."
> 
> ...


molto bella questa

però come dico sempre alla dolce simy, alla fine il potere che ha la donna NEL MONDO l'uomo non ce l'ha

un esempio???:
prendi 10 uomini in fila, tra sposati o comunque legati...mettigli di fronte una figona da paura che con voce sensuale e atteggiamento troieggiante sussurra senza mezzi termini "trombiamo?"
quanti di questi uomini sapranno resistere???
di contro prendi 10 donne in fila, anche single e anche senza troppi freni inibitori...di fronte a loro il top della sensualità maschile...chessò, bradd pitt...e anche lui senza peli sulla lingua chiede "me la dai?"
quante donne ci staranno???

io dico uomini 9 su 10...donne...2, massimo 3 su 10...

QUESTO E' POTERE


----------



## geko (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie per oggi amico mio...
> Mi hai dato le giuste dritte...
> Ma hai ragione tu...si incazzano quando dici la verità...
> *Intanto pensiamo cosa fare di geko...no?*
> ...


Soldato Geko a rapporto.

Cosa? Dove? Quando? Perché? Che ho fatto stavolta? 

La foto 'un la vedo. 



lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fa'la predica...*ma dove siamo amico...al Suorificio.net??*



Questa ammetto che è carina!  Bravo Lothy! :up:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUi e là
> suegiù
> o la va
> o la spacca...
> ...



facile ma la gatta lenta è quella che finisce sotto una  macchina....
quindi meglio l'erba del vicino che i vicini di erba ,ancora meglio fumarla quell'erba ....
E chi fa da se fa per tre ,allora uniamoci in tre ,perchè chi fa da sè fa piu fatica no!....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora amico ho la fortuna di avere trovato,forse perche'non ci siamo visti,una Donna Importante,gran cultura e intelligenza,e'un piacere parlarle,una che non vuole l'amante''innamorato''del suo'ammmmmorrrre''.ma cose piu'tangibili. e Farfalla invece di dire ''bella botta di sedere Lothar''...mi fa'la predica...ma dove siamo amico...al Suorificio.net??


Il problema di Farfalla è questo:
Non crede che possano esistere donne di gran cultura e intelligenza a cui tu possa piacere no?
E non riesco a farglielo capire eh?
Non si smuove neppure di un millimetro eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Su questo dissento.
> 
> Prendi una coppia e chiedi a lei: "Che impressione ti fece lui quando lo incontrasti per la prima volta ?" la risposta molto spesso è: "Guarda in realtà mi stava pure un pò antipatico, a dire la viertà mi piaceva molto di più l'amico che era con lui."
> 
> ...


sempre noi....perchè anche se dite "io a questa me la devo scopare" 9 su 10 pigliate il due di picche....

al contrario noi 9 su 10 riusciamo ad ottenere anche una semplice "scopata"  


ps. tu stai parlando di una coppia....io di uno sposato che vuole farsi l'amante!! 
è diverso


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema di Farfalla è questo:
> Non crede che possano esistere donne di gran cultura e intelligenza a cui tu possa piacere no?
> E non riesco a farglielo capire eh?
> Non si smuove neppure di un millimetro eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


non avete capito una beneamata minchia di quello che ha detto Farfalla! :carneval:


lei diceva tutt'altro......


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sempre noi....perchè anche se dite "io a questa me la devo scopare" 9 su 10 pigliate il due di picche....
> 
> al contrario noi 9 su 10 riusciamo ad ottenere anche una semplice "scopata"
> 
> ...


Si ma la DECISIONE di volerlo noi in genere ce l'abbiamo per primi...riuscirci o meno è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Soldato Geko a rapporto.
> 
> Cosa? Dove? Quando? Perché? Che ho fatto stavolta?
> 
> ...


http://cinephagus.blogspot.com/2009/10/il-clan-dei-siciliani-le-clan-des.html

La prima foto...si capisce benissimo che io e Lothar stiamo pensando...


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma la DECISIONE di volerlo noi in genere ce l'abbiamo per primi...riuscirci o meno è un altro paio di maniche


.......  questo è vero 

ma si disquisiva sulla decisione finale...non su quella iniziale!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema di Farfalla è questo:
> *Non crede che possano esistere donne di gran cultura e intelligenza a cui tu possa piacere no?
> *E non riesco a farglielo capire eh?
> Non si smuove neppure di un millimetro eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Questa è una vera stronzata Non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare la cultura e l'intelligenza di nessuno qua dentro.
Se ho mosso una critica a Lothar è sulla sua totale mancanza di tatto e sentimenti.
Occhio Conte a non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho usato.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è una vera stronzata Non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare la cultura e l'intelligenza di nessuno qua dentro.
> Se ho mosso una critica a Lothar è sulla sua totale mancanza di tatto e sentimenti.
> Occhio Conte a non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho usato.


Lothar docet!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema di Farfalla è questo:
> Non crede che possano esistere donne di gran cultura e intelligenza a cui tu possa piacere no?
> E non riesco a farglielo capire eh?
> Non si smuove neppure di un millimetro eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


mistero amico..e pensa che questa donna prima di darmi udienza ha voluto sapere,ovvio in grandi linee'il mio pedigree,perche'aveva chiarito che non e'una come tutte..stamattina abbiamo parlato ben 45 minuti al cell,senza stop,,il tempo mi e'volato,e ti garantisco che non del grande fratello o simili argomenti da badante.
Ma prima o poi la Fafallastra la becco..e se parla 5 minuti con me cambia idea.....

Conte ma le suore ammaestrate possono fare malefici con la neve??perche'qui'e un giorno e mezzo che nevica....ahahahahh


----------



## geko (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://cinephagus.blogspot.com/2009/10/il-clan-dei-siciliani-le-clan-des.html
> 
> La prima foto...si capisce benissimo che io e Lothar stiamo pensando...


Mi vedo male allora... dopo una riflessione del genere le conseguenze non potranno essere che disastrose! :scared:


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi vedo male allora... dopo una riflessione del genere le conseguenze non potranno essere che disastrose! :scared:


CE L'HAI FATTA A CAMBIARE AVATAR!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi vedo male allora... dopo una riflessione del genere le conseguenze non potranno essere che disastrose! :scared:



geko sei ad un pelo dal subire la mitica maledizione del Conte...io invece mandero'l'estasi lothariana.infarcita dell''ammorrerre''degli amanti che adorano le moglie degli altri...alle  maestre..loro perderanno la testa..e compiranno gesti osceni al tuo cospetto...vestite da Suo Melissa..tu non resisterai e le possiederai..diventando luciferino


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> geko sei ad un pelo dal subire la mitica maledizione del Conte...io invece mandero'l'estasi lothariana.infarcita dell''ammorrerre''degli amanti che adorano le moglie degli altri...*alle  maestre..loro perderanno la testa..e compiranno gesti osceni al tuo cospetto...vestite da Suo Melissa..tu non resisterai e le possiederai..diventando luciferino*


Geko. Mangia tranquillo


----------



## stellina (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Su questo dissento.
> 
> Prendi una coppia e chiedi a lei: "Che impressione ti fece lui quando lo incontrasti per la prima volta ?" la risposta molto spesso è: "Guarda in realtà mi stava pure un pò antipatico, a dire la viertà mi piaceva molto di più l'amico che era con lui."
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mistero amico..e pensa che questa donna prima di darmi udienza ha voluto sapere,ovvio in grandi linee'il mio pedigree,perche'aveva chiarito che non e'una come tutte..stamattina abbiamo parlato ben 45 minuti al cell,senza stop,,il tempo mi e'volato,e ti garantisco che non del grande fratello o simili argomenti da badante.
> Ma prima o poi la Fafallastra la becco..e se parla 5 minuti con me cambia idea.....
> 
> Conte ma le suore ammaestrate possono fare malefici con la neve??perche'qui'e un giorno e mezzo che nevica....ahahahahh


ma perchè non ve le dite in privato ste cose invece di fare a noi le palle a peperini? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè non ve le dite in privato ste cose invece di fare a noi le palle a peperini? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Simy pagherai caro l'oltraggio...neve emiliana diventa romana e invadi il GRA cosi'Simy ce mette du ore ad annare al lavoro domattina...


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy pagherai caro l'oltraggio...neve emiliana diventa romana e invadi il GRA cosi'Simy ce mette du ore ad annare al lavoro domattina...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e me fai un favore da poco! Simy domattina non esce proprio da sotto le pezze se arriva la neve a Roma! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e me fai un favore da poco! Simy domattina non esce proprio da sotto le pezze se arriva la neve a Roma! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma l'ira lothariana ti perseguitera'lo stesso...il lop abbaiera'tutta la notte...e ti mangera'pc cellulare e borsa LV..tie'


----------



## stellina (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma la DECISIONE di volerlo noi in genere ce l'abbiamo per primi...riuscirci o meno è un altro paio di maniche


 la decisione di iniziare ce l'avete nel dna da piccini, noi quella di decidere se starci! mi viene in mente un immagine: mia figlia 5 anni le corre incontro un amichetto con la mamma che lo insegue...lui si blocca di fronte a mia figlia e le regala un fiorellino appena strappato dall'aiuola di un giardino " per te" le dice!!! e mia figlia gli da un bacino e poi si gira verso di me "sai mamma lui me lo sposo quando siamo grandi" ah sì? "oggi gli ho detto che mi piacciono i fiori e lui me lo ha portato" 
ecco i diversi tipi di dna!!!!


----------



## geko (1 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> CE L'HAI FATTA A CAMBIARE AVATAR!


Eh ma già mi manca l'altro. Questo ti inquieta un po' meno? 



lothar57 ha detto:


> geko sei ad un pelo dal subire la mitica maledizione del Conte...io invece mandero'l'estasi lothariana.infarcita dell''ammorrerre''degli amanti che adorano le moglie degli altri...alle  maestre..loro perderanno la testa..e compiranno gesti osceni al tuo cospetto...vestite da *Suo Melissa*..tu non resisterai e le possiederai..diventando luciferino


Ma ormai io mi sono rassegnato alla mia maledizione: io sono, come dice il titolo di questo thread "l'amante" caro Lothy. Quello che circuisce le brave mogli e le conduce sulla via della perdizione... e ormai sono su piazza, quindi voi pensate a tenerle sotto chiave, che a chiavarle ci pensa il geko! (immagina una risata "luciferina" a questo punto).

Ma Suor Melissa è questa qua? In tal caso mi andrebbe pure bene eh:

[video=youtube;oAX3mbqP7sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAX3mbqP7sk[/video]




Tubarao ha detto:


> Geko. Mangia tranquillo



Lo sospettavo. 




Ps: chiedo scusa al non registrato autore del thread per la mia intromissione poco raffinata qui.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eh ma già mi manca l'altro. Questo ti inquieta un po' meno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sesesesesesesese geko a noi non la fai...intanto capito Lothar...lui si è fatto fare la tesi di laurea...dalla professoressa...non come quella volta Lothar che hai tentato di prendere la laurea disonoris causa...in teologia...
E a noi danno da intendere che era ammmmooooreeeeeeeeeeee....

Poi le vedi eh?
Vogliono sposare il Tuba...il quale non ci sta...perchè sa benissimo che farebbero dopo la luna di miele no?
Tutte al maxim finiscono...ma guai a parlare eh?
Visto come frigge la farfallastra?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè non ve le dite in privato ste cose invece di fare a noi le palle a peperini? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Perchè il tema del 3d è: l'amante no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## geko (1 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sesesesesesesese geko a noi non la fai...intanto capito Lothar...lui si è fatto fare la tesi di laurea...dalla professoressa...non come quella volta Lothar che hai tentato di prendere la laurea disonoris causa...in teologia...
> E a noi danno da intendere che era ammmmooooreeeeeeeeeeee....
> 
> Poi le vedi eh?
> ...


Sì vero vero, la tesi l'ha fatta in racchiopelosogia applicata il Lotharone, mica pizza e fichi. :carneval:

Infatti è lui il mio modello eh! Ho fatto anche il salto d'avatar adesso. Ma io sono giovane, bello e ci so fare, il maxim l'è tutto bell'e prenotato ormai. Ma soprattutto, che è il maxim?? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì vero vero, la tesi l'ha fatta in racchiopelosogia applicata il Lotharone, mica pizza e fichi. :carneval:
> 
> Infatti è lui il mio modello eh! Ho fatto anche il salto d'avatar adesso. Ma io sono giovane, bello e ci so fare, il maxim l'è tutto bell'e prenotato ormai. Ma soprattutto, che è il maxim?? :carneval:


Figliuolo ogni cosa a suo tempo...tu seguici...perchè Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, che è il maxim?? :carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: ah caro come spiegarti... ci vorrebbe una metafora... un'immagine forte... se ti dico Maialodromo ti sei fatto un'idea?


----------



## geko (1 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: ah caro come spiegarti... ci vorrebbe una metafora... un'immagine forte... se ti dico Maialodromo ti sei fatto un'idea?


Illuminante come sempre!  
Ne avevo il vago sentore.

Va bene tutto ma mi sa che il maxim non fa per me, la classe non la voglio perdere e poi ho ancora una reputazione di gentleman da difendere eh... Opteró per altri lidi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Illuminante come sempre!
> Ne avevo il vago sentore.
> 
> Va bene tutto ma mi sa che il maxim non fa per me, la classe non la voglio perdere e poi ho ancora una reputazione di gentleman da difendere eh... Opteró per altri lidi.


E ti perdi...
Le mejo done!


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eh ma già mi manca l'altro. Questo ti inquieta un po' meno?


:yes:


----------

